# Driveler with no catchy title #56



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2013)

since no one else did it....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

so... that's a catchy title.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

tried to embed video.....still doesn't work!!! I give up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> tried to embed video.....still doesn't work!!! I give up


You must be using google chrome. It's a pain, but is doable.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You must be using google chrome. It's a pain, but is doable.



Chrome yes..... not sure of the work around......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Chrome yes..... not sure of the work around......


Post your video and submit. You will see a blank space where  your video should be. Click on edit, then submit / save and magically the second time around the video will be there. Or you could just change to Firefox and get full c&p of html links and video capabilities. I recently moved back to Firefox simply because their firewall is better at not letting some of the pesky little malware through that chrome does, and all of the super duper antivirus and spybot software can't cure.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

Thought I'd post an informative video here


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Post your video and submit. You will see a blank space where  your video should be. Click on edit, then submit / save and magically the second time around the video will be there. Or you could just change to Firefox and get full c&p of html links and video capabilities. I recently moved back to Firefox simply because their firewall is better at not letting some of the pesky little malware through that chrome does, and all of the super duper antivirus and spybot software can't cure.



Too much trouble.....dumping chrome


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Decided to experiment with supper:
chicken breast with bacon, onions, pepper, mushrooms, and Monterey cheese should be good, right?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Decided to experiment with supper:
> chicken breast with bacon, onions, pepper, mushrooms, and Monterey cheese should be good, right?



sounds like there are a few conjurin ingredients in there


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Decided to experiment with supper:
> chicken breast with bacon, onions, pepper, mushrooms, and Monterey cheese should be good, right?



I bake chicken breasts with a little salt/pepper/butter then when they're done, I melt a slice of Colby-Jack on top. Take em out of the oven and pour a little Sweet Baby Ray's Spicy Raspberry BBQ sauce on top.  

Making me hate the fish-stix that are in the oven right now. 

Your combo sounds pretty darned good, just too many things that Bait won't eat. 





Sammich just showed up. She was lubbin all over me and eating like the little bottomless pit that she is.  

No limps or bones sticking out so we're good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2013)

So Sammich didn't become a tasty morsel for a hungry owl.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I bake chicken breasts with a little salt/pepper/butter then when they're done, I melt a slice of Colby-Jack on top. Take em out of the oven and pour a little Sweet Baby Ray's Spicy Raspberry BBQ sauce on top.
> 
> Making me hate the fish-stix that are in the oven right now.
> 
> ...



Wow!!! Get outta my head!!!
There are two versions of "Chicken Monterey". You just described one, and i'm trying the other! 
Glad the little feral cat made it back into the herd.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So Sammich didn't become a tasty morsel for a hungry owl.



I guess not. Like I said, when I got up this morning and saw the broken limb on the ground, I figued she had finally found solid ground. 

I was just scared she had broke something and was off hiding but alas, she's fine and following me everywhere I go.  





rhbama3 said:


> Wow!!! Get outta my head!!!
> There are two versions of "Chicken Monterey". You just described one, and i'm trying the other!
> Glad the little feral cat made it back into the herd.



But I like it in here.  


BTW, Baron says HI WOBBERT and wants to go for another ride soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Supper was pretty doggone good if i do say so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2013)

Crellins Famous beans over elbo macaroni!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2013)

You can tell i start call tomorrow. Man, what a lineup for the day....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

Evening Jeff, sounds like good eating to me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Evening, Charlie.
The tree rat hunts this weekend went poorly. Only killed two. Glad i've still got another month to try again.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

Lots of squirell up here but most of them are Red Squirells, and I had just as soon fry up one of my old hunting boots.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Lots of squirell up here but most of them are Red Squirells, and I had just as soon fry up one of my old hunting boots.



There's not a squirrel out there that won't get tender if he simmers in onion gravy long enough.


----------



## slip (Jan 27, 2013)

Think i found the truck for me, all seems right and i know an trust the guy whos selling it .... Only thing is its my neighbor.

Always heard you dont do business with people you work with or live beside ... But if im the buyer and i know how it works with this stuff, thus wouldnt hold it against him if it didnt work out so well .... No biggie right?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There's not a squirrel out there that won't get tender if he simmers in onion gravy long enough.



You are right, I have par-boiled Reds and cooked them in gravy and they were pretty good, but it takes two come-alongs to get the jacket off of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff, sounds like good eating to me.



Evenin Pops! It was...



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Charlie.
> The tree rat hunts this weekend went poorly. Only killed two. Glad i've still got another month to try again.



I didn't see a single squirrel today! 



KyDawg said:


> Lots of squirell up here but most of them are Red Squirells, and I had just as soon fry up one of my old hunting boots.



Especially them ol gray faced reds.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You are right, I have par-boiled Reds and cooked them in gravy and they were pretty good, but it takes two come-alongs to get the jacket off of them.



Its a labor of love.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2013)

slip said:


> Think i found the truck for me, all seems right and i know an trust the guy whos selling it .... Only thing is its my neighbor.
> 
> Always heard you dont do business with people you work with or live beside ... But if im the buyer and i know how it works with this stuff, thus wouldnt hold it against him if it didnt work out so well .... No biggie right?



Being your neighbor, he might come clean to you about the little issues that are going to be obvious, I'd ask and feel him out about it. Give him the chance to be honest about it because he's going to have to look you in the face afterward.


----------



## slip (Jan 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Being your neighbor, he might come clean to you about the little issues that are going to be obvious, I'd ask and feel him out about it. Give him the chance to be honest about it because he's going to have to look you in the face afterward.



He was upfront about all of the little stuff, was honest enough to say it was his work truck and didnt get babied but with that said its still a good truck. I know a mechanic up the street and asked if he minded me letting the mechanic look at it, he was great with that. He doesnt seem to be hiding anything and even said he wanted to be as upfront as possible since we live next to each other.

Im going to let the mechanic look at it and tell me what he thinks...Im hoping it really is what it seems.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Its a labor of love.



No, a labor of love is making a ground hog edible.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 27, 2013)

So I sold a bow. I figured I'd just let the UPS Store take care of all the boxing and shipping. 

Little guy looked at me after weighing and measuring the bow (which weighs less than four pounds) and tells me "You're gonna want to pack this up and ship it yourself cause I don't think you wanna pay $85 to ship it".

      Heck no and I ain't gonna pay it either.  

Just finished boxing it up (for free) and checked the weight and dimensions and will print out my FedEx shipping label that's gonna cost me all of $19.04 with insurance.  

Good grief, I know they gotta make a little bit but that's just highway robbery right there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So I sold a bow. I figured I'd just let the UPS Store take care of all the boxing and shipping.
> 
> Little guy looked at me after weighing and measuring the bow (which weighs less than four pounds) and tells me "You're gonna want to pack this up and ship it yourself cause I don't think you wanna pay $85 to ship it".
> 
> ...



You could have got a cat out of a tree for less than that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2013)

slip said:


> He was upfront about all of the little stuff, was honest enough to say it was his work truck and didnt get babied but with that said its still a good truck. I know a mechanic up the street and asked if he minded me letting the mechanic look at it, he was great with that. He doesnt seem to be hiding anything and even said he wanted to be as upfront as possible since we live next to each other.
> 
> Im going to let the mechanic look at it and tell me what he thinks...Im hoping it really is what it seems.



Sounds like he's being upfront with you, slip! 

I hope it works out in your favor....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You could have got a cat out of a tree for less than that.



I don't know them lil VW's aint cheap!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No, a labor of love is making a ground hog edible.


I'll have to take your word on a Groundhog. Never seen a live one. I'll try anything once. Can't be much worse or different than BBQ'd beaver. 


turtlebug said:


> So I sold a bow. I figured I'd just let the UPS Store take care of all the boxing and shipping.
> 
> Little guy looked at me after weighing and measuring the bow (which weighs less than four pounds) and tells me "You're gonna want to pack this up and ship it yourself cause I don't think you wanna pay $85 to ship it".
> 
> ...



Hey! You got rid of it quick!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2013)

Good Evening, my darlin's.......... FIRST, Wobert & Bubbett, THANK GAWD your young'un is ok, and THank heavens for the GON Family we have! Lawd, gave me a heart-a-ma-tack just reading it!!!!
Bugsy, so glad your cat woes are overcome, I too, am not only a "cat person", but a dog Mama too, in fact, ~sigh~ as I type this, I am trying to figure out what to do with Chevy while I am at work,she is in heat & the C*U*T*E "frenchy bull dog" that lives across the road is SO IN LOVE with her, I just don't see him being my "baby's daddy" at this point........ she is too pretty of a boxer to do that to.......do ya'll have any idea how many pitiful looks a dog can give you when you put a baby diaper on them???????


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey! You got rid of it quick!



Yep. Was in total shock. Put it up on eBay with a stoopid BIN Price, just to cover Final Value Fees and such and low and behold, a guy bought it three hours later for the crazy BIN price and send payment instantly. 

I was a little iffy at first until I checked his feedback and messaged with him a bit. He's legit so I'm sending it. 

Then again, with both cams, it was still a danged good deal for a bow that was still pretty well brand new.  












Now I'm gonna take my beloved Prestige and have new strings and cables put on it, maybe a new sight and get it ready for some local 3D.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Good Evening, my darlin's.......... FIRST, Wobert & Bubbett, THANK GAWD your young'un is ok, and THank heavens for the GON Family we have! Lawd, gave me a heart-a-ma-tack just reading it!!!!
> Bugsy, so glad your cat woes are overcome, I too, am not only a "cat person", but a dog Mama too, in fact, ~sigh~ as I type this, I am trying to figure out what to do with Chevy while I am at work,she is in heat & the C*U*T*E "frenchy bull dog" that lives across the road is SO IN LOVE with her, I just don't see him being my "baby's daddy" at this point........ she is too pretty of a boxer to do that to.......do ya'll have any idea how many pitiful looks a dog can give you when you put a baby diaper on them???????



Evening Keebs, you want your ham sliced or whole? It's coming that way soon.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2013)

OH!!!!!! AND SHUGGUMSS!!!!!!! You'd BEST keep us posted 'bout your tests!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Decided to experiment with supper:
> chicken breast with bacon, onions, pepper, mushrooms, and Monterey cheese should be good, right?



It was excellent!! Had a 4 hour nap and then supper. Not far rom heading to bed for the night.



turtlebug said:


> So I sold a bow. I figured I'd just let the UPS Store take care of all the boxing and shipping.
> 
> Little guy looked at me after weighing and measuring the bow (which weighs less than four pounds) and tells me "You're gonna want to pack this up and ship it yourself cause I don't think you wanna pay $85 to ship it".
> 
> ...



They charge by both weight and size of the box when they pack it up themselves. It's usually not worth it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> It was excellent!! Had a 4 hour nap and then supper. Not far rom heading to bed for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> They charge by both weight and size of the box when they pack it up themselves. It's usually not worth it.


 right behind you, tell Woozer to hush and I'll be quiet too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> right behind you, tell Woozer to hush and I'll be quiet too!



sleep tight, purty lady.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll have to take your word on a Groundhog. Never seen a live one. I'll try anything once. Can't be much worse or different than BBQ'd beaver.


Don't ever ask a Cajun if Poule d'eau is edible either!!...........You can eat it, but...............

You won't like the results when it is presented to you!!!

There ain't no amount of spices in this world that will cover up that horrible taste!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't ever ask a Cajun if Poule d'eau is edible either!!...........You can eat it, but...............
> 
> You won't like the results when it is presented to you!!!
> 
> There ain't no amount of spices in this world that will cover up that horrible taste!!






You sure he wasn't a caintell?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You sure he wasn't a caintell?


I'm not sure, but I think Boudreaux, and Thighbodeux  were invovled!!

Them are some sneaky Cajun's

Please forgive my spelling!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 28, 2013)

2:51 and all is well !!!!






Except that I'm wide awake...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 28, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you this morning.

MC, what in the world are you doing wide awake at 2:48 AM this early morning.  Shucks, when I went to bed at 11 PM, it was only three winks later and it was 4:57 AM.  Where did the time go ????

Time for some hot coffee to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 2:51 and all is well !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are keeping my schedule from last week--awake in the middle of the sleepy time.

Well the coffee is fresh as this pot just brewed


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 28, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You are keeping my schedule from last week--awake in the middle of the sleepy time.
> 
> Well the coffee is fresh as this pot just brewed



Take mine to go please.  Morning all.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

good morning children


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Good


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Morning people


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 



Hey T-bug ....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ahhhhhh. A day off to catch up on projects. 

How y'all is dis moanin ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

Grrrrrrr, went to bed at 11, woke up at 2, might as well got up and came on into work.

I feel like doodoo .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, went to bed at 11, woke up at 2, might as well got up and came on into work.
> 
> I feel like doodoo .



thats me almost every night.... aint had a full nights sleep in years?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

hay 


all hail kang mud!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Moaning folks; today is my Monday





Tomorrow is my Friday !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks!



haaaay girlfrien


----------



## Hankus (Jan 28, 2013)

Rollin to Metter this mornin


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 28, 2013)

Hiya Y'all  nice morning today...hoping the sun comes out


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hey, hey, Hey!
> OH!  Guess what I found while cleaning out the freezer yesterday??
> 
> 
> ...



cool:

i no what you going ta be doin soon!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Hiya Y'all  nice morning today...hoping the sun comes out


 Hiya sista, smokey/foggy down this way too!


blood on the ground said:


> cool:
> 
> i no what you going ta be doin soon!


 yeah, I just gotta stock back up on sugar first & find more jelly jars!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

Moanin Kids.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks!





hdm03 said:


> Moaning folks; today is my Monday





SnowHunter said:


> Hiya Y'all  nice morning today...hoping the sun comes out



Morning all.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Kids.....





boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.


 I see ya'll post together & I think "Hellooo, Bopsey Twins!"


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Kids.....



Howdy Jiff.........howyoudoin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Went tree rat killin on sunday and they werent runnin or barking. Only killed 7 tween two of us. But pollen,, good grief, clothes, guns everything is yellow green Sinus and throat are killin me today, guessing the pollen Had a good time, walked 581 miles On a good note my brother called and said he picked me up 525 lr. bullets for under 30 bucks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Went tree rat killin on sunday and they werent runnin or barking. Only killed 7 tween two of us. But pollen,, good grief, clothes, guns everything is yellow green Sinus and throat are killin me today, guessing the pollen Had a good time, walked 581 miles On a good note my brother called and said he picked me up 525 lr. bullets for under 30 bucks.



Pollen!!! in Yanuary????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.



Mornin Bob!! 



Keebs said:


> I see ya'll post together & I think "Hellooo, Bopsey Twins!"



Fo real 



blood on the ground said:


> Howdy Jiff.........howyoudoin?



Doozin fine, blood! You hangin?  



mudracing101 said:


> Went tree rat killin on sunday and they werent runnin or barking. Only killed 7 tween two of us. But pollen,, good grief, clothes, guns everything is yellow green Sinus and throat are killin me today, guessing the pollen Had a good time, walked 581 miles On a good note my brother called and said he picked me up 525 lr. bullets for under 30 bucks.



Mornin Mud! Yeah.....didn't see a single one round here yesterday. I need to go pick me up some mo .22


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Pollen!!! in Yanuary????



Its horrible down here, been short sleeve weather so far. Almost 80 for the next two days. Trees are blooming, cars are green , pool water is floatin green, its Spring time .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Pollen!!! in Yanuary????



I heard dat!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Bob!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeffro My brother said he got mine at Dicks sporting goods i think. I'll be glad when it gets back to normal. Two years ago i bought a brick of 525 for Nineteen dollars plus tax.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> gonna hook your cuz up with a new computer?  or break him out of ISS?



I didn't seed him 



mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro My brother said he got mine at Dicks sporting goods i think. I'll be glad when it gets back to normal. Two years ago i bought a brick of 525 for Nineteen dollars plus tax.



I hear ya. Need to restock but guess I'll jus squeeze the surplus fer now


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Went tree rat killin on sunday and they werent runnin or barking. Only killed 7 tween two of us. But pollen,, good grief, clothes, guns everything is yellow green Sinus and throat are killin me today, guessing the pollen Had a good time, walked 581 miles On a good note my brother called and said he picked me up 525 lr. bullets for under 30 bucks.


 no 22L's huh??
 on the pollen........ it's baaaaad!


blood on the ground said:


> Pollen!!! in Yanuary????


 there ain't any *black* vehicles to be found down here, they're a funky color right now!


Jeff C. said:


> Fo real


 fo real!


mudracing101 said:


> Its horrible down here, been short sleeve weather so far. Almost 80 for the next two days. Trees are blooming, cars are green , pool water is floatin green, its Spring time .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I didn't seed him
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. Need to restock but guess I'll jus squeeze the surplus fer now


he musta had is new camo on then...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no 22L's huh??
> on the pollen........ it's baaaaad!



22l ??  the box had said 22 lr. why you ask


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Bob!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like a hair in a biskit!!


mudracing101 said:


> Its horrible down here, been short sleeve weather so far. Almost 80 for the next two days. Trees are blooming, cars are green , pool water is floatin green, its Spring time .


thats just crazy!


Keebs said:


> no 22L's huh??
> on the pollen........ it's baaaaad!
> 
> there ain't any *black* vehicles to be found down here, they're a funky color right now!
> ...



y'all aint even had winter yet?!?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> like a hair in a biskit!!
> 
> thats just crazy!
> 
> ...



No winter yet, mosquites are terrible, shot two yesterday afternoon with steel shot, mistaken em for woody's comeing in low.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> On a good note my brother called and said he picked me up _*525 lr. bullets*_ for under 30 bucks.





mudracing101 said:


> 22l ??  the box had said 22 lr. why you ask





blood on the ground said:


> y'all aint even had winter yet?!?!?!


 crazy ain't it........ we've had cool days and a few cold nights, but that's 'bout it........


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey T-bug ....



Girl that was one tolerant cat.  Our cats would've had that monkey on the phone with Expedia booking himself the first flight home after about five seconds of that foolishness.  



What to do and where to start.  

Off today and tomorrow. Guess I'll do some house cleaning so I don't have to do any of it this weekend. 

Mini-Me leaves Thursday for a band trip so since I'm off Friday too, I'd rather have all the housework done so Bait and I can go chase those hogs or something.  

Yall play nice.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No winter yet, mosquites are terrible, shot two yesterday afternoon with steel shot, mistaken em for woody's comeing in low.







Keebs said:


> crazy ain't it........ we've had cool days and a few cold nights, but that's 'bout it........



 We gunna get pounded before this winters over. 



turtlebug said:


> Yall play nice.



yeah right.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> We gunna get pounded before this winters over.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right.



Sterlo, waz happenin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs , you need to post a pic of your doggy wearing her pantys


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What to do and where to start.
> 
> Yall play nice.


In the kitchen at my house is good a place as any!


Sterlo58 said:


> We gunna get pounded before this winters over.
> yeah right.


I want some "pure *T* real" winter weather!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , you need to post a pic of your doggy wearing her pantys


I'll see if it'll show up........... poor thing......... she was NOT happy with me this weekend, even stopped and got a size 4, still not big enough to stay on her good!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Well scratch that. 

No sooner than I hit reply, the boss called wanting me to work Friday here in Valdosta. 

Not a problem, I'll take the $$$. 





I know Mud ain't being ugly about Chevy's little girl problems.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> In the kitchen at my house is good a place as any!



Well, I had all these grand plans when I went to bed last night. Unfortunately, those were interrupted when Bait called to tell me that he and Mini-Me left her band fundraiser here and I had to get it to her at school by 9:30. 

Figured I'd go ahead and drop the bow at FedEx while I was at it. 

Had to change Mini-Me's derm appointment cause she has band practice.

Got back home, did some laundry and dishes. Need to scrub the showers but I feel like my day is ruined since I got thrown off track by the forgetful bandits. 

Maybe I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I know Mud ain't being ugly about Chevy's little girl problems.


 Naw, just pickin at me at how I'm trying to handle it!


turtlebug said:


> Maybe I'll try again tomorrow.


ok, I'll unload the dishwasher so you can start fresh!


 all the pics were too dark to show up, I'll get some with my camera tonight, but at least last night when I went to put them on her, she stood still & let me instead of trying to see what I was doing & "help" me!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I had all these grand plans when I went to bed last night. Unfortunately, those were interrupted when Bait called to tell me that he and Mini-Me left her band fundraiser here and I had to get it to her at school by 9:30.
> 
> Figured I'd go ahead and drop the bow at FedEx while I was at it.
> 
> ...



Tomorrow...or maybe Wednesday...no got plans Wednesday. Hmmmmm...the showers aint that dirty anyway.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gotta go i'll check in on ya'll later


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

taco salat .....Boooooo


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Tomorrow...or maybe Wednesday...no got plans Wednesday. Hmmmmm...the showers aint that dirty anyway.





mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go i'll check in on ya'll later





blood on the ground said:


> taco salat .....Boooooo


 I LOVE me some taco salat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

Reckon I'll go get some dog food and drop off some pee-cans to get cracked. Brother called and asked if I was comin over, I told him "no".


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go get some dog food and drop off some pee-cans to get cracked. Brother called and asked if I was comin over, I told him "no".


 you so bad........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

hhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

ohwell................


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

someone had to do it..............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you so bad........



He's got a 20 yr old that can get his butt up outta bed and go work/help


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Crazy womenz.... you laughin at yo self again


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He's got a 20 yr old that can get his butt up outta bed and go work/help



that aint possible.....*most* of the youngans now days don't know what work is.... sleep, eat, play


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Awww Hail......the snotty nose lickin bovine, Qwang!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He's got a 20 yr old that can get his butt up outta bed and go work/help


 Tell'em 'bout it!


blood on the ground said:


> Crazy womenz.... you laughin at yo self again






yes.........


blood on the ground said:


> that aint possible.....*most* of the youngans now days don't know what work is.... sleep, eat, play


 ain't it?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Awww Hail......the snotty nose lickin bovine, Qwang!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


>






A'ight.....CYL!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> someone had to do it..............



Celebration! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Aw hail!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm





Keebs said:


> ohwell................





Keebs said:


> someone had to do it..............





Keebs said:


>




all hail qwang keeebs!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Celebration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gone to lunch, deer sausage


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Really





Okay okay. We'll throw just as grand of a celebration when (IF) yall get to be king again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay okay. We'll throw just as grand of a celebration when (IF) yall get to be king again.



aaaaawwwwwww, yer going ta make me


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight.....CYL!!!





turtlebug said:


> Celebration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









stringmusic said:


> all hail qwang keeebs!





blood on the ground said:


>


she's gooood!


mudracing101 said:


> MMMM no
> 
> This
> 
> ...









mudracing101 said:


> Gone to lunch, deer sausage


 I don't haz deer sausage................ but I do have cubed, ground, back strap & loin again!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> aaaaawwwwwww, yer going ta make me


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

For shuggums..............


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



dats the most bootiful flower i have ever gotten... on 2nd thought,,, its the only flower i have ever gotten


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

Arrgghhyy and Meh ..... Mornin yall ...


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> dats the most bootiful flower i have ever gotten... on 2nd thought,,, its the only flower i have ever gotten



Well we can't have that now can we. 

Here's the manliest boquet I could find.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

slip said:


> Arrgghhyy and Meh ..... Mornin yall ...



Dude! I am sooooo gonna get you a wooden leg.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

Bleck, nasty ole sto bought hotdog .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

slip said:


> Arrgghhyy and Meh ..... Mornin yall ...









turtlebug said:


> Dude! I am sooooo gonna get you a wooden leg.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

Steak n Shake


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Girl that was one tolerant cat.  Our cats would've had that monkey on the phone with Expedia booking himself the first flight home after about five seconds of that foolishness.







Keebs said:


> someone had to do it..............





turtlebug said:


> Celebration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All hail Kween Keebs!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

Chickle-Fil-A


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Steak n Shake


=high priced place......... ate there one time & said never again.......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> All hail Kween Keebs!!!





Crickett said:


> Chickle-Fil-A


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bleck, nasty ole sto bought hotdog .





hdm03 said:


> Steak n Shake





Crickett said:


> Chickle-Fil-A



Whatever I meander into the kitchen and find. 

That bowl of Fruity Pebbles is wearing thin right now. 

Might have to go make me a Sal-AD in the pronunciation of Fishbait and Mini-Me.  

Nope, no shredded cheese. Hmm..... egg sammich?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well we can't have that now can we.
> 
> Here's the manliest boquet I could find.



yeahbaybay!!!! 

I like Beer for the health ben-u-fits


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> =high priced place......... ate there one time & said never again.......



High priced???  A double burger (with a fried egg on it); fries and sweet tea was $6.45.


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

Packa crackers an a glass of tea


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> High priced???  A double burger (with a fried egg on it); fries and sweet tea was $6.45.






Mebbe she was thinking of Steak and Ale ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> High priced???  A double burger (with a fried egg on it); fries and sweet tea was $6.45.



sii fowdy fi be hi tadeaf fowa haamberga


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe she was thinking of Steak and Ale ???



I miss Steak and Ale; that was some good food


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> High priced???  A double burger (with a fried egg on it); fries and sweet tea was $6.45.


For a hamburger I can make better myself at home......... 


slip said:


> Packa crackers an a glass of tea


 no wonder you're still skinny as a rail!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe she was thinking of Steak and Ale ???


Nope, went with some friends to the one over in Tifton years ago, burger was dry & plain, weren't worth it to me........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> sii fowdy fi be hi tadeaf fowa haamberga



But it had a flied egg on it


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> sii fowdy fi be hi tadeaf fowa haamberga


 See?  I ain't the only one that thinks it!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> For a hamburger I can make better myself at home.........



But I no at home


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> High priced???  A double burger (with a fried egg on it); fries and sweet tea was $6.45.



That's what I was thinking. 

Bait and I meet at Steak-N-Shake every now and then for lunch, he gets the Frisco Melt thingie with fries (I think), I get the pepper-jack melt with onion rings, two drinks and split a walnut brownie sundae for less than $20.  

Heck, talk about high priced, I drove through Wendy's a while back and for three people it was $27.  
I won't get anything from there that ain't on the value menu anymore.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> Bait and I meet at Steak-N-Shake every now and then for lunch, he gets the Frisco Melt thingie with fries (I think), I get the pepper-jack melt with onion rings, two drinks and split a walnut brownie sundae for less than $20.
> 
> ...



yep last time i went to wendys i had to ask for a line of credit! she needs to hire dave back cuz he ran the show way better!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no wonder you're still skinny as a rail!



So that's his secret. 

I was gonna ask him if I could borrow his tapeworm for a while.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

And yes Wendy's is high, Cost me 9 to 10 dollars to eat there


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> But I no at home







 that's why I pack a lunch or keep micro meals here a the office, sheesh, a sammich & drink costs what a whole lunch used to!


turtlebug said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> Bait and I meet at Steak-N-Shake every now and then for lunch, he gets the Frisco Melt thingie with fries (I think), I get the pepper-jack melt with onion rings, two drinks and split a walnut brownie sundae for less than $20.
> 
> ...


yep!


turtlebug said:


> So that's his secret.
> 
> I was gonna ask him if I could borrow his tapeworm for a while.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

You gonna be queeen again


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Or me


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back,..... truck just pulled up, gotta go again





mudracing101 said:


> And yes Wendy's is high, Cost me 9 to 10 dollars to eat there


you do better for your money going to G.C.!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Wait that didnt come out right


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

Kang?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait that didnt come out right





hdm03 said:


> Kang?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs now play fair


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

Awwwww hail Keebs


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> Bait and I meet at Steak-N-Shake every now and then for lunch, he gets the Frisco Melt thingie with fries (I think), I get the pepper-jack melt with onion rings, two drinks and split a walnut brownie sundae for less than $20.
> 
> ...



Whoooooot 

Dat frisco thangy is awesome. luvs me some steak and shake.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs now play fair


 ....................  I am!


hdm03 said:


> Awwwww hail Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs now play fair


 look who's talking!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> look who's talking!



 Well if you was the queen i wanted to be the king


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

I ain't been kang since fo'eva. 


all hail who'eva is kang.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Aw Hail.... again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






YeHaw Mud!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well if you was the queen i wanted to be the king


sweetbabyjesus!


stringmusic said:


> I ain't been kang since fo'eva.
> 
> 
> all hail who'eva is kang.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Aw Hail.... again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it t'was short lived, Mud's pullin his sheenanigans again!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm all confuzzled now


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I ain't been kang since fo'eva.
> 
> 
> all hail who'eva is kang.



You the KANG of da feather necklaces.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Aw Hail.... again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> it t'was short lived, Mud's pullin his sheenanigans again!




Fixed it. 

But I ain't happy about it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Fixed it.
> 
> But I ain't happy about it.


  It's bad when you get a PHONE CALL to tell you "Play nice!"


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no wonder you're still skinny as a rail!


Ill more then make up for it when i get offa werk.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

I shipped out my Z7, now I want a new bow. 

And something to eat. 

I'll decide about a bow while I find something to eat... if I can make a decision about that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Fixed it.
> 
> But I ain't happy about it.





Keebs said:


> It's bad when you get a PHONE CALL to tell you "Play nice!"


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It's bad when you get a PHONE CALL to tell you "Play nice!"



Dat boy got you on speed dial.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dat boy got you on speed dial.



Whats yo digits


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I shipped out my Z7, now I want a new bow.
> 
> And something to eat.
> 
> I'll decide about a bow while I find something to eat... if I can make a decision about that.



Hey I thought you was suppose to be up here this week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

Dang that hot dog's bitin back .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang that hot dog's bitin back .



What's up Stanky


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

slip said:


> Ill more then make up for it when i get offa werk.


 you just wait, it'll catch up to you way on down the road........


turtlebug said:


> I shipped out my Z7, now I want a new bow.
> 
> And something to eat.
> 
> I'll decide about a bow while I find something to eat... if I can make a decision about that.


Go ahead wiff the egg sammich......... with mustard.......


turtlebug said:


> Dat boy got you on speed dial.


Yep, it'll call/text me at the weirdest times too!


mudracing101 said:


> Whats yo digits


 BEWARE TURTLEBUG!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett, happy birthday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

How about that Mork and Mindy still comes on...


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey I thought you was suppose to be up here this week.



They moved it. Third week of February. 




mudracing101 said:


> Whats yo digits



Keebs has em. 

I gonna play hard to get 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang that hot dog's bitin back .




Immodium?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey I thought you was suppose to be up here this week.


 Hey birfday gurl!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you just wait, it'll catch up to you way on down the road........
> 
> Go ahead wiff the egg sammich......... with mustard.......
> 
> ...



You want me to lose your number


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Crickett, happy birthday!



 Thank you Nic!


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Go ahead wiff the egg sammich......... with mustard.......



syrup...


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You the KANG of da feather necklaces.





turtlebug said:


> I shipped out my Z7, now I want a new bow.
> 
> And something to eat.
> 
> I'll decide about a bow while I find something to eat... if I can make a decision about that.



Are you stuck on a Mathews? I've held the creed and it felt really good, the new Hoyt spyder 30 felt good too. There are some awesome bows out right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> They moved it. Third week of February.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that makes it more fun


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You want me to lose your number







no


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> How about that Mork and Mindy still comes on...



Oh puhleeezzee! 

You know you're sitting there wearing your tiara and feather boa watching you some Honey BooBoo.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh puhleeezzee!
> 
> You know you're sitting there wearing your tiara and feather boa watching you some Honey BooBoo.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

slip said:


> syrup...



On a egg sammwich


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh puhleeezzee!
> 
> You know you're sitting there wearing your tiara and feather boa watching you some Honey BooBoo.



it went off an i don't really like it.... anymore


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no



Good, cause i werent gonna


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> They moved it. Third week of February.



Uugghh....but look on the bright side you might actually get to see some winter weather that week! 



Keebs said:


> Hey birfday gurl!



 Thank you! 

Oh yeah I forgot to tell you....I finally tried the bell pepper jelly & oh man that's stuff is GOOD!!!


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> On a egg sammwich



Anything would be betta then mustard


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Are you stuck on a Mathews? I've held the creed and it felt really good, the new Hoyt spyder 30 felt good too. There are some awesome bows out right now.



Yeah, I'm generally stuck on a Mathews. 

Seriously, I'm keeping my eyes open for a Switchback. Probably the best hunting bow Mathews has ever made.  

It's gotta be left handed with either 50 or 60 pound limbs or left handed with a 27" cam. I don't mind replacing one or the other but buying a new cam AND limbs would drive the price up to the point I'd just buy a new bow. 

I REALLY want another Prestige. That way I'd have one set up for 3D and one for hunting.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> it went off an i don't really like it.... anymore



Seeing how you aint doin nothing but watchin the soaps i got some fence that needs puttin up, how much beer you work for


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

slip said:


> syrup...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

slip said:


> Anything would be betta then mustard



You being a mod and all , i'll just laugh to my self


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Uugghh....but look on the bright side you might actually get to see some winter weather that week!



That's what I'm afraid of.  I don't wanna drive in that traffic to begin with. Let alone with the possibility of ice and junky weather. 




Now what is this birthday nonsense? 

Why wasn't I notified. 


Happy Birfday WowSistaCrickett!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



You had your birfday licks yet


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

Quack; yo son has a question about CB radios


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

It's my  turn


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That's what I'm afraid of.  I don't wanna drive in that traffic to begin with. Let alone with the possibility of ice and junky weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want me to drive ya


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

to be da kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

King again


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dang King hdmo3, you did it


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

soooo close yet again


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

My egg sammiches are scrambled (very WELL DONE) with mayo and salt on toasted bread. 

Dat's the way they s'posed to be.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Wait what


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I'm generally stuck on a Mathews.
> 
> Seriously, I'm keeping my eyes open for a Switchback. Probably the best hunting bow Mathews has ever made.
> 
> ...


Can't argue with a Mathews!

Funny thing, I just sold my left handed switchback XT last year. I LOVED that bow, bought it brand new in 06 and shot it till last year, just ready for something new, so I bought a Hoyt crx32, which I love too.

Good luck finding what you're looking for!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> My egg sammiches are scrambled (very WELL DONE) with mayo and salt on toasted bread.
> 
> Dat's the way they s'posed to be.



Thats the way i like em


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You want me to drive ya



Lemme see, I can drive myself and be all white-knuckled from Macon on up...

OR

I can let Mud drive me up there while I hug the floorboards begging to stop going sideways and praying for a GSP to pull him over. 


















I wonder if they'll put me on a puddle jumper?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> My egg sammiches are scrambled (very WELL DONE) with mayo and salt on toasted bread.
> 
> Dat's the way they s'posed to be.



Is there another way to eat'em? 


Except added a lot of peppa'


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That's what I'm afraid of.  I don't wanna drive in that traffic to begin with. Let alone with the possibility of ice and junky weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't blame ya....crazy people up here can't drive on a normal day....throw in some rain/sleet/snow & they ALL forget how to drive!


Thank you! 

Now I can't wait to get my present.....I'm getting a new Glock.



mudracing101 said:


> You had your birfday licks yet


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> You being a mod and all , i'll just laugh to my self





turtlebug said:


> My egg sammiches are scrambled (very WELL DONE) with mayo and salt on toasted bread.
> 
> Dat's the way they s'posed to be.



That'll werk.

Mayo is also good on frit frys...


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> soooo close yet again



I can't even get close no mo lil fella. 


all hail mud!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Is there another way to eat'em?
> 
> 
> Except added a lot of peppa'



Scrambled eggs ain't supposed to be well down


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Lemme see, I can drive myself and be all white-knuckled from Macon on up...
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



I chaffeur good, just ask Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good, cause i werent gonna





Crickett said:


> Uugghh....but look on the bright side you might actually get to see some winter weather that week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It weren't too hot for the kids was it????


slip said:


> Anything would be betta then mustard


only thing beta would be bell pepper jelly.............


turtlebug said:


> That's what I'm afraid of.  I don't wanna drive in that traffic to begin with. Let alone with the possibility of ice and junky weather.


What cha do is work it out to park somewhere around Locust Grove/Jonesboro area and get someone to take you the rest of the way....... I swear, that's what I'ma gonna do if I have to go back up that way!


mudracing101 said:


> King again





turtlebug said:


> My egg sammiches are scrambled (very WELL DONE) with mayo and salt on toasted bread.
> 
> Dat's the way they s'posed to be.


I promise, try a little mustard on it!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Now I can't wait to get my present.....I'm getting a new Glock.



Happy burfday to you!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Seeing how you aint doin nothing but watchin the soaps i got some fence that needs puttin up, how much beer you work for


i would say a case a day with a room ta sleep in but the lil women might not take to that idea...


mudracing101 said:


> King again



its rigged


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Can't argue with a Mathews!
> 
> Funny thing, I just sold my left handed switchback XT last year. I LOVED that bow, bought it brand new in 06 and shot it till last year, just ready for something new, so I bought a Hoyt crx32, which I love too.
> 
> Good luck finding what you're looking for!!



Thanks. 

The Z7 was okay but shooting a 65% letoff cam for so long just really made the 80% letoff uncomfortable to me.  The draw was smooth, the speed and accuracy were awesome but it was that back wall. It just wasn't stiff enough for me.  I don't like all that extra play  on the rear. 


Have you tried any of the newer Bear bows? I've been looking at the Attack and the Carnage.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Scrambled eggs ain't supposed to be well down



Yea day is too, don't nobody want no runny scrambled eggs.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Yea day is too, don't nobody want no runny scrambled eggs.



No wonder you can't be Kang; you is stoopid


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> only thing beta would be bell pepper jelly.............
> 
> What cha do is work it out to park somewhere around Locust Grove/Jonesboro area and get someone to take you the rest of the way....... I swear, that's what I'ma gonna do if I have to go back up that way!



Caint argue wif that....



Hey ... i know people in that area!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

slip said:


> Mayo is also good on frit frys...



Syrup on eggs , mayo on frys, starting to worry bout you.


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday Crickett


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You had your birfday licks yet





I whacked a few licks in her birthday thread !! 





hdm03 said:


> Quack; yo son has a question about CB radios






Yeah I saw that.  I can just see the idjit now, rolling coal, texting/talking on his cell and jibber jabbering away on the CB . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Scrambled eggs ain't supposed to be well down



Don't put an egg in front of me that ain't cooked until it's almost black. I'll push it around on the plate so much it'll near about turn back into a live chicken. 

Funny though. I eat my steaks medium to medium-rare.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Quack; yo son has a question about CB radios



Ain't he already asked that ? before....


turtlebug said:


> Lemme see, I can drive myself and be all white-knuckled from Macon on up...
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



I thought Nic was chaufferin you around that week.....I picked him out a hat & everything....



Keebs said:


> It weren't too hot for the kids was it????
> 
> only thing beta would be bell pepper jelly.............
> 
> ...




It ain't too hot but my daughter won't even try it & my son only tried a little.



stringmusic said:


> Happy burfday to you!!



Thank you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i would say a case a day with a room ta sleep in but the lil women might not take to that idea...
> 
> 
> its rigged


You can bring her a long, 



hdm03 said:


> No wonder you can't be Kang; you is stoopid


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

Laverne an shirly  thats beer drankin pickled egg eatin tv right there


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The Z7 was okay but shooting a 65% letoff cam for so long just really made the 80% letoff uncomfortable to me.  The draw was smooth, the speed and accuracy were awesome but it was that back wall. It just wasn't stiff enough for me.  I don't like all that extra play  on the back wall.


Gotcha. It's usually the opposite for most folks, but gotta shoot whats comfortable.



> Have you tried any of the newer Bear bows? I've been looking at the Attack and the Carnage.



I've been looking hard at bear, I looked at a couple of Carnages before I bought my Hoyt last year, and even shot one, even though I had to shoot a right handed one, it was a really nice bow.

Their new stuff is pretty awesome too, check out their site and look at the Motive along with the other new stuff. I haven't shot any of them, but I've held them all, and all of them seem like shooters.

http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/compound-bows


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I thought Nic was chaufferin you around that week.....I picked him out a hat & everything....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think thats the only thing Nic is scared of , thats going that far north


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You can bring her a long,



I would but she can only go to certain places due to the anckle bracelet the judge made her wear....


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Syrup on eggs , mayo on frys, starting to worry bout you.



Shoot ... you aint lived until you've had peanut butter and jelly on yo canned squid.  Sounds bad, and it is ... but not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> No wonder you can't be Kang; you is stoopid



Thanks fo' remindin' me


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



That smiley reminds me of "" Now ya'll go do that voodoo that ya'll do so well.""


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

slip said:


> Shoot ... you aint lived until you've had peanut butter and jelly on yo canned squid.  Sounds bad, and it is ... but not as bad as it sounds.



Yeah, I just lost my appetite. 





Thanks slip.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That smiley reminds me of "" Now ya'll go do that voodoo that ya'll do so well.""



Weez wimmins do VooDoo very well.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

slip said:


> Shoot ... you aint lived until you've had peanut butter and jelly on yo canned squid.  Sounds bad, and it is ... but not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I would but she can only go to certain places due to the anckle bracelet the judge made her wear....


Put the bracelet back on the dog and load her up



slip said:


> Shoot ... you aint lived until you've had peanut butter and jelly on yo canned squid.  Sounds bad, and it is ... but not as bad as it sounds.



Just threw up a little.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The Z7 was okay but shooting a 65% letoff cam for so long just really made the 80% letoff uncomfortable to me.  The draw was smooth, the speed and accuracy were awesome but it was that back wall. It just wasn't stiff enough for me.  I don't like all that extra play  on the rear.
> 
> ...






The comments I could make . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Weez wimmins do VooDoo very well.



You gonna put a spell on me


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

Dang; this page going by fast


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

I best be ready


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

112 lbs of pee-cans dropped off to be cracked and shook, still got more on the ground  $89.00 for dog food!! 

 <-------- Baked chicken and biscuits....


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; this page going by fast



Yea, and I'm gonna be kang, I gots to leave in 14 mins to take my youngin' to da docta.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

slip said:


> Caint argue wif that....
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ... i know people in that area!


 really?


mudracing101 said:


> Syrup on eggs , mayo on frys, starting to worry bout you.


Fries dipped in mayo is goooood!  Oh, oh, oh, mix mayo, ketchup & mustard too!


Crickett said:


> It ain't too hot but my daughter won't even try it & my son only tried a little.


 just makes more for you!


slip said:


> Shoot ... you aint lived until you've had peanut butter and jelly on yo canned squid.  Sounds bad, and it is ... but not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The comments I could make . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

get


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

ready


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

KIng


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

Kang?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

crap


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

kang!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



You like swingin


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The comments I could make . . .











mudracing101 said:


> You gonna put a spell on me


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

I meant that in a G Rating


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 112 lbs of pee-cans dropped off to be cracked and shook, still got more on the ground  $89.00 for dog food!!
> 
> <-------- Baked chicken and biscuits....



Dog food is expensive; we spend about $60 or a week


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You like swingin



Was just wanting to join you and Keebs.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> kang!



Sowwy little fella



mudracing101 said:


> You like swingin



I do


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 112 lbs of pee-cans dropped off to be cracked and shook, still got more on the ground  $89.00 for dog food!!
> 
> <-------- Baked chicken and biscuits....





Keebs said:


> really?
> 
> Fries dipped in mayo is goooood!  Oh, oh, oh, mix mayo, ketchup & mustard too!
> 
> just makes more for you!


Mixed yes, mayo by it self



stringmusic said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



Now you have to face yo daughter and tell her you ain't Kang


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dog food is expensive; we spend about $60 or a week



Dang! You got lots'a dogs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Was just wanting to join you and Keebs.



Any time


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Dang! You got lots'a dogs.



Five


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Now you have to face yo daughter and tell her you ain't Kang



I only gots a boy that I know of, looks like a talk with the ol' lady is in order.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

I was in such a hurry i for got to say      Jeffro!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Five



coon dogs, rabbit dogs, hog dogs, yard dogs???


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I only gots a boy that I know of, looks like a talk with the ol' lady is in order.



Either way; yo off sprang won't be proud of they day day


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I just lost my appetite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





stringmusic said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Put the bracelet back on the dog and load her up
> 
> 
> 
> Just threw up a little.


 When i was in the hospitter wif my belly they did a whole lotta asking "Why" and head scratching when they asked about my diet.


Keebs said:


> really?



Really!
I bet i know the guy you know!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> coon dogs, rabbit dogs, hog dogs, yard dogs???



Lazy fat dogs; it's like having a bunch of democrats living in my crib


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ya'll slow down, do you know how hard it is to be King 3 times in a row, hmmm who will i let be the next King or queen?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I only gots a boy that I know of, looks like a talk with the ol' lady is in order.










stringmusic said:


> coon dogs, rabbit dogs, hog dogs, yard dogs???





All five of 'em are named "Doodoo"


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Lazy fat dogs; it's like having a bunch of democrats living in my crib





Hooked On Quack said:


> All five of 'em are named "Doodoo"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mixed yes, mayo by it self



You didn say nuttin


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2013)

aight' holla at'chall lata.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All five of 'em are named "Doodoo"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I was in such a hurry i for got to say      Jeffro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> aight' holla at'chall lata.


Later Strang


Jeff C. said:


> You didn say nuttin



see post 269


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey, where did that cute blonde headed girl go


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

slip said:


> Really!
> I bet i know the guy you know!


 maybe, tall skinny fellar, with a MOPhead full of hair........


Jeff C. said:


> You didn say nuttin


 he hollered later on, I almost missed him sayin it too........


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Lazy fat dogs; it's like having a bunch of democrats living in my crib





stringmusic said:


> aight' holla at'chall lata.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 28, 2013)

What kinda nonsense is goin on in here?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> What kinda nonsense is goin on in here?


 a whole bunch, you need to really pencil in some time to stay a while, I needs some more help!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Kang?





hdm03 said:


> crap





Awww hail Kang Crap ???  




SnowHunter said:


> What kinda nonsense is goin on in here?





Da idjits are fired up today Snowie !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

subcription coff meds rule!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> subcription coff meds rule!



is that another day time tv show?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> a whole bunch, you need to really pencil in some time to stay a while, I needs some more help!



You dont need any more help


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> is that another day time tv show?



is my toung blue?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> subcription coff meds rule!


 you talkin the "liquid gold" 'scription stuff, lawdy, that IS some more kinda good stuff!


mudracing101 said:


> You dont need any more help


 I think that is the FIRST time I've ever been told that!


blood on the ground said:


> is my toung blue?


 back away from the spooon, dude!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you talkin the "liquid gold" 'scription stuff, lawdy, that IS some more kinda good stuff!
> 
> I think that is the FIRST time I've ever been told that!
> 
> back away from the spooon, dude!



yep minez has Co-Dean init!  I aint neva set an petted a dog this long!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> yep minez has Co-Dean init!  I aint neva set an petted a dog this long!









Is yo doggies name Doodoo??


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> is my toung blue?



Can't tell. Come closer. 



























Closer 























Naw, still too far. 


































Just a little bit closer....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is yo doggies name Doodoo??


can't rememba 


turtlebug said:


> Can't tell. Come closer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was not very nice!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> yep minez has Co-Dean init!  I aint neva set an petted a dog this long!



Tussionex is da' bomb. 

Or it makes you bombed.


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

Nudder day nudder fittycentsaftertaxes ..... Later folks.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> can't rememba
> 
> 
> that was not very nice!



You won't remember it by tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

I pulled the lable off an wrote JOGGIN IN A JUG on it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> yep minez has Co-Dean init!  I aint neva set an petted a dog this long!






I got a bottle of that too. I'm lurgick to Co-Dean.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got a bottle of that too. I'm lurgick to Co-Dean.



Hey you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I pulled the lable off an wrote JOGGIN IN A JUG on it!



Well looky here. And he weren't even tryin.He's juss a talkin. 

Awwwwww Hail King Blood!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

kang?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kang Blood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey you



Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

Awwwww Hail


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> a whole bunch, you need to really pencil in some time to stay a while, I needs some more help!


Don't reckon I'm qualified to give ya the help ya need 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Awww hail Kang Crap ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an understatement


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Aw Hail Kang Blood.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> yep minez has Co-Dean init!  I aint neva set an petted a dog this long!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Is yo doggies name Doodoo??





turtlebug said:


> Can't tell. Come closer.
> Closer
> Naw, still too far.
> Just a little bit closer....





blood on the ground said:


> can't rememba
> 
> 
> that was not very nice!


 but it twas funny todeaf!


turtlebug said:


> _*Tussionex*_ is da' bomb.
> 
> Or it makes you bombed.


 YEAH, THAT'S IT!!!!!!!!


slip said:


> Nudder day nudder fittycentsaftertaxes ..... Later folks.





blood on the ground said:


> I pulled the lable off an wrote JOGGIN IN A JUG on it!


 looky heah!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got a bottle of that too. I'm lurgick to Co-Dean.


Me too, sorta, I don't break out, it just wires the heck outta me and when I *crash* I don't feel so well.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well looky here. And he weren't even tryin.He's juss a talkin.
> 
> Awwwwww Hail King Blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

When da idjits get cranked up in heah, I get


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> When da idjits get cranked up in heah, I get



Mud started it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

I had sumpin impotent to say and I forgit ???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had sumpin impotent to say and I forgit ???


c.r.s. again, huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mud started it.


Tattle tale.

Is that how you spell tattle?



Hooked On Quack said:


> I had sumpin impotent to say and I forgit ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mud started it.



Got too many kangs!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I had sumpin impotent to say and I forgit ???



Musta been really impotent!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Musta been really impotent!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll slow down, do you know how hard it is to be King 3 times in a row, hmmm who will i let be the next King or queen?



 

After all it is my birfday & yall thieves owe me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> After all it is my birfday & yall thieves owe me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ya'll


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

hurry


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

and


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Let


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

crickett


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

be qween


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

of the


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

next


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

page


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Its her birfday


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll





mudracing101 said:


> hurry





mudracing101 said:


> and





mudracing101 said:


> Let





mudracing101 said:


> crickett





mudracing101 said:


> be qween





mudracing101 said:


> of the





mudracing101 said:


> next





mudracing101 said:


> page





mudracing101 said:


> Its her birfday


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> After all it is my birfday & yall thieves owe me.



And i never thieved it from you, gonna let you slide cause its your day


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Getting


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Close


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Make


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

way


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

for


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

the New


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

qween


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

This


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

is harder


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

than


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

it looks


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Helping.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

hmmmmm


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Go Crickett


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

You ready


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

It's close


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Hang on to your hat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

yep


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> yep



GRRRRR!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

You the queen Crickett


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> yep



Ya idjit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> GRRRRR!!!






Whaaaaaa, wuz just tryin to help ya Kween Kwisty !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You the queen Crickett



Nope...



mudracing101 said:


> Ya idjit



Yep!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



All hail! Kween Kwickett.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaa, wuz just tryin to help ya Kween Kwisty !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)

Awwww Hail Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> All hail! Kween Kwickett.






Y'all juss don't know how fun y'all have made my day today!   Really......thank y'all!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, Guess I better go get Mini-Me.  

BBL


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

I gotta go do the dishes. You'd think I wouldn't have to do such chores on my birfday .......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all juss don't know how fun y'all have made my day today!   Really......thank y'all!!!





Awwwww



What model/caliber Glock ya getting ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all juss don't know how fun y'all have made my day today!   Really......thank y'all!!!





turtlebug said:


> Well, Guess I better go get Mini-Me.
> 
> BBL



Later


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


>















turtlebug said:


> Well, Guess I better go get Mini-Me.
> 
> BBL


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all juss don't know how fun y'all have made my day today!   Really......thank y'all!!!



It's good to be Qween on ya birfday!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I gotta go do the dishes. You'd think I wouldn't have to do such chores on my birfday .......



Don't do it! 

Awwwwww Hail Quang Kwickett! Birfday Quang. Page Quang. Quang of all today. 

Whew that wore me out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>



whatchulookinat


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> whatchulookinat



Just wandering the halls, looking for irregularities. 

Thinking a nap may be in order.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>





Crickett said:


> I gotta go do the dishes. You'd think I wouldn't have to do such chores on my birfday .......


 Oh no you don't!!!!!! NOT allowed on yur birfday!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't do it!
> 
> Awwwwww Hail Quang Kwickett! Birfday Quang. Page Quang. Quang of all today.
> 
> Whew that wore me out.


 you feewin better?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just wandering the halls, looking for irregularities.
> 
> Thinking a nap may be in order.



Oh. OK. 

Tooooooooo late for a nap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Oh no you don't!!!!!! NOT allowed on yur birfday!!
> 
> you feewin better?



Yes. Yes I am. Fanks for askin. 
I aint been sick in 5 years and I've been sick two time this month alone. 
Guess that means I'm good to go another 10 years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just wandering the halls, looking for irregularities.
> 
> Thinking a nap may be in order.



Had to make me a cup of 8 o'clock Dark Italian Roast, before I  nodded out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Time to go home, feeling bad , hope its just all this pollen and my sinus' live.
Happy birthday Queen Crickett, Keebs you ready, Later ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes. Yes I am. Fanks for askin.
> I aint been sick in 5 years and I've been sick two time this month alone.
> Guess that means I'm good to go another 10 years.


'ing so!


mudracing101 said:


> Time to go home, feeling bad , hope its just all this pollen and my sinus' live.
> Happy birthday Queen Crickett, Keebs you ready, Later ya'll.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwww
> 
> 
> 
> What model/caliber Glock ya getting ??



I got my mind set on the 36. Hope I can find one once I get the rest of the money together for it. Adventure Outdoors had 2 on Saturday but I wouldn't ready to buy that day. Called a couple other stores & none of them had any & didn't know when they'd get any. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't do it!
> 
> Awwwwww Hail Quang Kwickett! Birfday Quang. Page Quang. Quang of all today.
> 
> Whew that wore me out.



Thank you! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes. Yes I am. Fanks for askin.
> I aint been sick in 5 years and I've been sick two time this month alone.
> Guess that means I'm good to go another 10 years.



Glad you're feelin better!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I got my mind set on the 36. Hope I can find one once I get the rest of the money together for it. Adventure Outdoors had 2 on Saturday but I wouldn't ready to buy that day. Called a couple other stores & none of them had any & didn't know when they'd get any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love my G36 !!!  Check out the G27's an even smaller frame and larger compacity, gave one to my bro for Christmas !!  'Course you'll be going from a 45 to a 40.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just wandering the halls, looking for irregularities.
> 
> Thinking a nap may be in order.



Copyright Infringement.  

I'm gonna tell elfiii


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Copyright Infringement.
> 
> I'm gonna tell elfiii



Elfiii is busy right now putting  us new guys in designated stands around the property.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love my G36 !!!  Check out the G27's an even smaller frame and larger compacity, gave one to my bro for Christmas !!  'Course you'll be going from a 45 to a 40.



Cool! What holster you got for it?

I looked at a 23 but my hubby talked me out of it & I really want the 45 anyways!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Elfiii is busy putting right now us new guys in designated stands around the property.



Either you've got some Asian bloodlines in there somewhere that are manifesting or your brain is working faster than your fingers.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Either you've got some Asian bloodlines in there somewhere that are manifesting or your brain is working faster than your fingers.



You not know what he say ? It make perfectly sense to me.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> You not know what he say ? It make perfectly sense to me.



Okay, yall starting to sound like some of those chicks on The Purse Forum that can promise me a 100% Authentic Louis Vuitton for $249.99 plus shipping from various locations in Asia.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Either you've got some Asian bloodlines in there somewhere that are manifesting or your brain is working faster than your fingers.



Its the lack of wheat products and dealing with chinese spambots. 


Sterlo58 said:


> You not know what he say ? It make perfectly sense to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> You not know what he say ? It make perfectly sense to me.





 Sterlooooo.....how you doin?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sterlooooo.....how you doin?



Doing good Jeffro, how bout you ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love my G36 !!!  Check out the G27's an even smaller frame and larger compacity, gave one to my bro for Christmas !!  'Course you'll be going from a 45 to a 40.


You give lots of good Christmas gifts away. Wanna play secret santa


turtlebug said:


> Okay, yall starting to sound like some of those chicks on The Purse Forum that can promise me a 100% Authentic Louis Vuitton for $249.99 plus shipping from various locations in Asia.








 I don't do french.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't do french.



Took two years of French in high school. I can ask you your name, tell you mine and that's about it. 

Tons of women don't speak French but I don't know many that won't speak Louis Vuitton.  I know, I know, I could buy soooo many guns and bows for the price of their leather but danged, every girl should have one Louis in their lifetime.  I'm still saving for a Speedy, but $249.99 from Asia ain't exactly what I had in mind.  






Two Broke Girls... This show was decent when it first came out but it has gotten down right crude and nasty.  Had to snap Fishbait out of his trail mix induced coma to get him to change the channel. Within the first two minutes, they'd made so many graphic references, I couldn't stomach it.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Took two years of French in high school. I can ask you your name, tell you mine and that's about it.
> 
> Tons of women don't speak French but I don't know many that won't speak Louis Vuitton.  I know, I know, I could buy soooo many guns and bows for the price of their leather but danged, every girl should have one Louis in their lifetime.  I'm still saving for a Speedy, but $249.99 from Asia ain't exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> ...



Dang don't tell me. I got it set to record. Ain't watched it yet! I love that show!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2013)

Sure was a lot of self deletions going on in here today!!

Wasup Folks!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2013)

Evening RUTTN and the rest of you youngins also.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2013)

How can a certain gender be so dizzy?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening RUTTN and the rest of you youngins also.


'Sup Chuck!!


Well you know us spring chickens are partying, and living the life!!

Ya'll going to stay above freezing tonight??.......Projected low here is 50..........Mercury sitting on 52 right now!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 'Sup Chuck!!
> 
> 
> Well you know us spring chickens are partying, and living the life!!
> ...



It is suppose to be in the 60's here for about 2 or 3 days and then snow. Remind me again why I am in Ky.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is suppose to be in the 60's here for about 2 or 3 days and then snow. Remind me again why I am in Ky.


It's the gnats!!.........Bet you don't miss them!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2013)

In the last three years the gnats have gotten so bad here, that you can not go out side some times. We had never seen them here until lately. They call them black flies and they just as soon bite you as look at you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How can a certain gender be so dizzy?



They got snakes in their head all fighting for control.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> In the last three years the gnats have gotten so bad here, that you can not go out side some times. We had never seen them here until lately. They call them black flies and they just as soon bite you as look at you.


Man if you have to put up with them up there..............You might as well move back down here to God's country!!


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheese pizza an tea ...


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

KANG!


----------



## kracker (Jan 28, 2013)

aww haillllll


----------



## kracker (Jan 28, 2013)

I sold a handgun yesterday and the money is burning a hole in my pocket!!! I can't believe I couldn't find anything to buy today.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2013)

kracker said:


> I sold a handgun yesterday and the money is burning a hole in my pocket!!! I can't believe I couldn't find anything to buy today.


Give that money to me!!.........I'm sure I could find something to spend it on!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 28, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Give that money to me!!.........I'm sure I could find something to spend it on!!


I'm leaving right now to bring it to you. You just sit on the porch and wait on me to get there.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm leaving right now to bring it to you. You just sit on the porch and wait on me to get there.


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2013)

kracker said:


> I sold a handgun yesterday and the money is burning a hole in my pocket!!! I can't believe I couldn't find anything to buy today.





kracker said:


> I'm leaving right now to bring it to you. You just sit on the porch and wait on me to get there.





RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Since RUTT went to bed so early, i can fill his shoes and help you with that money problem you're having.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 29, 2013)

slip said:


> Since RUTT went to bed so early, i can fill his shoes and help you with that money problem you're having.


Sngg........Wat is...... happening here!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 29, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you.  Now where is that coffee this morning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2013)

yep


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2013)

Yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

Morning ya'll, Hankus i think your cheekun is eye ballin me.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mornin folks. Gotta run but will check back later.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

Morning 


Did anyone get the tag number of that truck that dumped the load of crud in my chest and sinuses during the night?  

When I picked Mini-Me up from school yesterday, she pointed out the tree that was blooming so pretty. It was a dogwood.   The azaleas are just as pretty and pink as can be. We seriously need lots of rain and some cold temps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

Mornin kids......Maggie is sick as a dog!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey Neil. 







Bye Neil.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Gotta run but will check back later.



Mon back.....doin fine bro!! 



turtlebug said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Did anyone get the tag number of that truck that dumped the load of crud in my chest and sinuses during the night?
> ...



Wayyy too soon for that


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids......Maggie is sick as a dog!!



Mornin Jeff. What's she got?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mon back.....doin fine bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wayyy too soon for that



Yeah, that's what I told the tree but it just laughed and flung more pollen at me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mornin Jeff. What's she got?



Mornin ma'am, probably wayy too many doggie treats. Went to the hardware/feed store to get their food and drop off pecans yesterday. They let you just walk in with your dogs and a lady that works there(dog lover) just loves to feed them dog biscuits. Maggie probably had about 10 big ones while I was messin with the pecans   I hope that all it is.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Did anyone get the tag number of that truck that dumped the load of crud in my chest and sinuses during the night?
> ...


Same here, sinus crud is killin me. Hopein Wed. chance of rain washes all this pollen away. Its everywhere.


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids......Maggie is sick as a dog!!



Morning Jeffro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Same here, sinus crud is killin me. Hopein Wed. chance of rain washes all this pollen away. Its everywhere.
> 
> 
> Morning Jeffro.



Mornin Mud!!  What kind of temps are y'all expecting today? They've got us forecast for 72 today. Saw where it's supposed to be 90 in Corpus Christi today


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mud!!  What kind of temps are y'all expecting today? They've got us forecast for 72 today.



80, short sleeve weather at 6.30 in the morning.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

'sup


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

dangit! 
Ya'll have a good morning!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Morning, Y'all!!
Got my cup of coffee and about to put the nail polish on the 4 dozen jigs i tied last night.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

's for Miguel this morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> 'sup



Mornin strang!!!



Keebs said:


> dangit!
> Ya'll have a good morning!



 Me too!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Y'all!!
> Got my cup of coffee and about to put the nail polish on the 4 dozen jigs i tied last night.



Fixin to catch a buzz huh??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

keebs said:


> 's for miguel this morning!



10-4


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> 'sup





Keebs said:


> dangit!
> Ya'll have a good morning!


Morning, you get my voice mail yesterdey?


rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Y'all!!
> Got my cup of coffee and about to put the nail polish on the 4 dozen jigs i tied last night.



Weather we been havin them fishes will be on the bed here shortly


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, you get my voice mail yesterdey?


 yeah, but didn't have any reception to call/send it back........ Oh, I got pics last night, lemme get some of this stuff off my desk & I'll get them posted............ she was NOT happy posing for pics neither!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 's for Miguel this morning!





What`s wrong with Hugh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

keebs said:


> yeah, but didn't have any reception to call/send it back........ Oh, i got pics last night, lemme get some of this stuff off my desk & i'll get them posted............ She was not happy posing for pics neither!



10-4


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2013)

Mornin y'all!




Nicodemus said:


> What`s wrong with Hugh?



Nic he's having a test done to check his heart.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I didn`t know. Thank you Miss Crickett! I hope all goes well with him.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning Crickett


Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t know. Thank you Miss Crickett! I hope all goes well with him.



What, no GRrrrrrrr out of you this morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Crickett
> 
> 
> What, no GRrrrrrrr out of you this morning





Ain`t got enough air this mornin` for it...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2013)

Im so excited,  im in the doctors office this morning waiting to be seen so they can put my shoulder back in place! Long story ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im so excited,  im in the doctors office this morning waiting to be seen so they can put my shoulder back in place! Long story ..



Ouch!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im so excited,  im in the doctors office this morning waiting to be seen so they can put my shoulder back in place! Long story ..


You went to a doc for that? 
Lay on the ground, have somebody grab your wrist, put their foot in your armpit, and pull. 
You'll finish crying in a few minutes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ouch!!



More than that brother. The lil women werks in this field and  said they may have to put me under before they can set it...I cant catch a break...pun intended!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> More than that brother. The lil women werks in this field and  said they may have to put me under before they can set it...I cant catch a break...pun intended!



Nekked Twista can get rough at times; I hope you feel better soon


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im so excited,  im in the doctors office this morning waiting to be seen so they can put my shoulder back in place! Long story ..



All that cough medicine got you too relaxed and your "10 feet tall and bulletproof" moment didn't work out so well did it.    

Hope they fix it up good as new for ya.  






Okay, when is/was Hugh's test?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im so excited,  im in the doctors office this morning waiting to be seen so they can put my shoulder back in place! Long story ..


Give you some time off work and you go crazy



blood on the ground said:


> More than that brother. The lil women werks in this field and  said they may have to put me under before they can set it...I cant catch a break...pun intended!



Hey if you didnt want to help putting up the fence you should of just said so.

Hope they fix ya right up, Cant wait to hear this story


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im so excited,  im in the doctors office this morning waiting to be seen so they can put my shoulder back in place! Long story ..



 Dang...



turtlebug said:


> All that cough medicine got you too relaxed and your "10 feet tall and bulletproof" moment didn't work out so well did it.
> 
> Hope they fix it up good as new for ya.
> 
> ...



 Sometime this morning I thinks what he said. 



mudracing101 said:


> Give you some time off work and you go crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You went to a doc for that?
> Lay on the ground, have somebody grab your wrist, put their foot in your armpit, and pull.
> You'll finish crying in a few minutes.





blood on the ground said:


> More than that brother. The lil women werks in this field and  said they may have to put me under before they can set it...I cant catch a break...pun intended!



Like Bama said.....they coulda stopped at the pkg store on the way and picked up your anesthesia too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

gonna go ahead and try


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

to be King again


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

Not yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

King


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

Warm enuff today , i may go swimmin at lunch


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im so excited,  im in the doctors office this morning waiting to be seen so they can put my shoulder back in place! Long story ..





Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t got enough air this mornin` for it...





rhbama3 said:


> You went to a doc for that?
> Lay on the ground, have somebody grab your wrist, put their foot in your armpit, and pull.
> You'll finish crying in a few minutes.





blood on the ground said:


> More than that brother. The lil women werks in this field and  said they may have to put me under before they can set it...I cant catch a break...pun intended!





turtlebug said:


> All that cough medicine got you too relaxed and your "10 feet tall and bulletproof" moment didn't work out so well did it.
> 
> Hope they fix it up good as new for ya.
> 
> ...


 not sure, no time was given..........


mudracing101 said:


> Warm enuff today , i may go swimmin at lunch


double dog dare ya...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2013)

OK, I aint got enough air to multi-quote.  for Hugh. Does anybody know where his test or what Dr. he's seeing

Blood, Lay off to cough syrup. . Seriously hope all turns out well. My son did that when he was little and I told him we'z gonna haveta go to da hospital. That boy popped his shoulder back in place by his self.  NO LIE. 

Aww Hail King of Kings, MUD.
I done been swimmin'. In da swamp.

Morning erybody!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Awwww Hail, Mud


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK, I aint got enough air to multi-quote.  for Hugh. Does anybody know where his test or what Dr. he's seeing
> 
> Blood, Lay off to cough syrup. . Seriously hope all turns out well. My son did that when he was little and I told him we'z gonna haveta go to da hospital. That boy popped his shoulder back in place by his self.  NO LIE.
> 
> ...


 you ain't feelin to spry, are ya?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you ain't feelin to spry, are ya?



I wish I was 21 again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2013)

I be HAWNGRAY !!!!  Fried poke chops, peas and okra, smashed red taters and a biscuit settin on the counter getting room temp so I can nuke 'em !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wish I was 21 again.



ONLY if I knew what I know now!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I be HAWNGRAY !!!!  Fried poke chops, peas and okra, smashed red taters and a biscuit settin on the counter getting room temp so I can nuke 'em !!



 Bowl of oatmeal...... least it was honey maple


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Kang?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wish I was 21 again.


 I've heard the saying "Careful what ya wish for!" sometimes I do to, but others, (as Slip sez) Meh........


Hooked On Quack said:


> I be HAWNGRAY !!!!  Fried poke chops, peas and okra, smashed red taters and a biscuit settin on the counter getting room temp so I can nuke 'em !!


 no leftovers........... may have a concession stand hot dog & chips..........


Jeff C. said:


> ONLY if I knew what I know now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bowl of oatmeal...... least it was honey maple


 Mine was scrawberry & cream.........


hdm03 said:


> Kang?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Kang?










overachiever.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

Gonna go pickup the cracked pecans, reckon I'll ride over to brother's to see if he's makin any progress


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay, I'm doing it today. 

No more putting it off. 

I want one and I refuse to settle for less.  








































Off to make me an egg sammich.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, I'm doing it today.
> 
> No more putting it off.
> 
> ...








 I thought you were headed to my house to clean!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, I'm doing it today.
> 
> No more putting it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>


my thoughts to your picture!


stringmusic said:


>


 wasamatta?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

who on here is near/around the Sandy Springs area???


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

..............


hiiiiiiiii 


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## kracker (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mud!!  What kind of temps are y'all expecting today? They've got us forecast for 72 today. Saw where it's supposed to be 90 in Corpus Christi today


Thanks for making me sing this over and over....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> who on here is near/around the Sandy Springs area???



I use to work in Sandy Springs! Does that count? 



lilD1188 said:


> ..............
> 
> 
> hiiiiiiiii
> ...



I saw you lurkin'! 

HI!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2013)

Later y'all! I'm off to the school to give a teacher a piece of my mind!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

Fried spam sammich for lunch sounds good.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>



I'll be doing some of that today!   I figured I would make things interesting at the office this afternoon; I had me some Taco Bell for lunch!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh Quack and hdm03, your presence is being requested.     

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7549298&postcount=13

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7549507&postcount=19


Entire thread. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=734961


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Quack and hdm03, your presence is being requested.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7549298&postcount=13
> 
> ...




Why come they need me and Quacky in there? 


I've almost posted in there a time or two; but I deleted before mushing da button


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>


When i went to lunch thats what it looked like , but only pollen. Huge clouds of pollen blowing around cause of this wind we are getting


stringmusic said:


>


Whats a matter lil fellar


lilD1188 said:


> ..............
> 
> 
> hiiiiiiiii
> ...


Dishes!!!


KyDawg said:


> Fried spam sammich for lunch sounds good.



Deer roast with carrots, celery, onions and taters. Oh Sweet corn on the cob too


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ..............
> 
> 
> hiiiiiiiii
> ...





Crickett said:


> I use to work in Sandy Springs! Does that count?
> I saw you lurkin'!
> 
> HI!!


 Ever heard of Jump Start Gym?


Crickett said:


> Later y'all! I'm off to the school to give a teacher a piece of my mind!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2013)

Did y'all miss me?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Did y'all miss me?



I don't get it


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Did y'all miss me?


maybe, what'd ya hear?
They give ya good pain meds???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Quack and hdm03, your presence is being requested.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7549298&postcount=13
> 
> ...


I want to start a all women hunting club to  Well except for me, i'll be king of the womens hunting club. Wonder if she wants to hunt in the south


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Did y'all miss me?



Story


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I want to start a all women hunting club to  Well except for me, i'll be king of the womens hunting club. Wonder if she wants to hunt in the south



Oh yeah; pillow fights at deer camp


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

30 more minutes to go get Mini-Me. 

For some reason, I just don't enjoy being alone at the house during the day.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't get it


 move your antenna around!


mudracing101 said:


> I want to start a all women hunting club to  Well except for me, i'll be king of the womens hunting club. Wonder if she wants to hunt in the south


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ever heard of Jump Start Gym?





blood on the ground said:


> Did y'all miss me?


 You can't just come in here and not give us an update on your doctor visit. 


mudracing101 said:


> I want to start a all women hunting club to  Well except for me, i'll be king of the womens hunting club. Wonder if she wants to hunt in the south


I like to hunt fer ducks and I really like South Georgia.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> move your antenna around!



That might get me in trouble here at the office


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't get it


Yer on my igi list snow bird...lol


Keebs said:


> maybe, what'd ya hear?
> They give ya good pain meds???



They put a needle the size of the inside of an ink pen down in my shoulder...it aint hurting right now so i aint sampled the goods yet.
caution to everyone ...don't dislocate yer shoulderz it aint werth it!

Y'all got an update on H.R.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like to hunt fer ducks and I really like South Georgia.



Remind me next season. You can come down and go deer hunting with me, but bring your duck gun cause that's all Wobbert-Woo!  and I saw that day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Story



Neva eva


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Oh yeah; pillow fights at deer camp






Keebs said:


> move your antenna around!


You can join



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can't just come in here and not give us an update on your doctor visit.
> 
> I like to hunt fer ducks and I really like South Georgia.


You are in 


blood on the ground said:


> Yer on my igi list snow bird...lol
> 
> 
> They put a needle the size of the inside of an ink pen down in my shoulder...it aint hurting right now so i aint sampled the goods yet.
> ...



How did you dislocate it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Remind me next season. You can come down and go deer hunting with me, but bring your duck gun cause that's all Wobbert-Woo!  and I saw that day.



You want to join my womenz hunting club


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Neva eva



Come on ya sissy


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Uh oh


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

bout time fo me to be Kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Kang now?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Hail me?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Awww Hail me!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Neva eva



You got drunk  and fell out of your lawn chair and rolled off the roof again didnt you


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yer on my igi list snow bird...lol
> 
> 
> They put a needle the size of the inside of an ink pen down in my shoulder...it aint hurting right now so i aint sampled the goods yet.
> ...




Ooooh, it's super fun ain't it.   

Wobbert-Woo! , Kaintuckett and Fishbait got to see my tender side when I had an arthrogram on my left shoulder. I didn't holler but the tears were flowing. 

It's been like two or three years now and it's still messed up. It'll dislocate itself once in a while but usually it'll pop back in with some coaxing. I feel your pain, like somebody's pulling straight down on it, trying to rip it slap off. 

It's almost pushed me to go back to right handed archery, but, I keep fighting it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Oh yeah; pillow fights at deer camp









turtlebug said:


> Remind me next season. You can come down and go deer hunting with me, but bring your duck gun cause that's all Wobbert-Woo!  and I saw that day.





mudracing101 said:


> You can join
> 
> 
> You are in
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



Sorry little fella; but it's been fo eva since I been kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hail me?


I was so busy trying to get up some womenz to join my club i let my gaurd down. You da King of this page


stringmusic said:


> kang



 not yet


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wasamatta?





mudracing101 said:


> Whats a matter lil fellar



my first post of da year in da turkey forum went poof.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You got drunk  and fell out of your lawn chair and rolled off the roof again didnt you


. I sorry. I probly aint posed to  but that were funny. 


stringmusic said:


>


 whasamatter little fella


turtlebug said:


> Ooooh, it's super fun ain't it.
> 
> Wobbert-Woo! , Kaintuckett and Fishbait got to see my tender side when I had an arthrogram on my left shoulder. I didn't holler but the tears were flowing.
> 
> ...



OUCH!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I was so busy trying to get up some womenz to join my club i let my gaurd down. You da King of this page



At least you got yo priorities straight


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> my first post of da year in da turkey forum went poof.



What did ya say?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> my first post of da year in da turkey forum went poof.



Just post it again, that'll prob. work.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What did ya say?



I ain't repetin' it, I'm stayin' outta truwble.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just post it again, that'll prob. work.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I ain't repetin' it, I'm stayin' outta truwble.



Okay, you've stayed outta trouble for two minutes.... Now go post it again.    










I tend to stay out of any bird forums. Although Wobbert-Woo!  has turned me into a certified turkey-huntin-addict, I just don't feel the need to wander into a forum where Nick and the gang are sitting there with red buttons already halfway mashed.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, you've stayed outta trouble for two minutes.... Now go post it again.


Ok, I'm doin' it, but I'm gonna tell'em turtlebug said it was ok. 



> I tend to stay out of any bird forums. Although Wobbert-Woo!  has turned me into a certified turkey-huntin-addict, I just don't feel the need to wander into a forum where Nick and the gang are sitting there with red buttons already halfway mashed.



You're a smart gal.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Crickett, i shall be a lurkin for awhile


Mud u do the dishes...... Or get me a dishwasher 


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That might get me in trouble here at the office


wrong one, idjit!


blood on the ground said:


> Yer on my igi list snow bird...lol
> 
> 
> They put a needle the size of the inside of an ink pen down in my shoulder...it aint hurting right now so i aint sampled the goods yet.
> ...


Cord........cortiz..........gotcha a shot, huh?


hdm03 said:


> Hail me?





stringmusic said:


> kang


missed it by this - much!


lilD1188 said:


> Hi Crickett, i shall be a lurkin for awhile
> 
> 
> Mud u do the dishes...... Or get me a dishwasher
> ...


you on da monitor?

OOOWWWW, my head hurts, some lady came in with some LOUD smellin stuff on & set me OFFFF!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Ok, I'm doin' it, but I'm gonna tell'em turtlebug said it was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a smart gal.


Do it



lilD1188 said:


> Hi Crickett, i shall be a lurkin for awhile
> 
> 
> Mud u do the dishes...... Or get me a dishwasher
> ...



Mud dont do the dishes silly


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

I sent u a picture mother!!..... Ur grandson didnt like it one bit!!


Well get me a dishwasher then!!! 


_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> I sent u a picture mother!!..... Ur grandson didnt like it one bit!!
> 
> 
> Well get me a dishwasher then!!!
> ...









 sorry, was waiting on a customer when it came in then got hit with the headache from haides & forgot I had heard my phone go off...... oh snap, I got some pics to get put up..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sorry, was waiting on a customer when it came in then got hit with the headache from haides & forgot I had heard my phone go off...... oh snap, I got some pics to get put up..........



been patiently waiting


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok, Chevy, stylin & profilin!
Take note of the camo tape............. it didn't help when she went to bed though, but it was cute!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Poor DooDoo has to wear a diaper


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

1st one, "I am IGNORING YOU!"
2nd one, "Mama, PLEASE!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Quack and hdm03, your presence is being requested.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7549298&postcount=13
> 
> ...





Hard to tell, but she's kinda cute .




hdm03 said:


> Why come they need me and Quacky in there?
> 
> 
> I've almost posted in there a time or two; but I deleted before mushing da button




I dunno, never seen, or heard of the dood that posted it either ??  




hdm03 said:


> Poor DooDoo has to wear a diaper


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

kang!!!


what die miss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Poor ole Chevy. It aint fun being a girl. Bless her sweet heart. 
I had to get some of them doggy diapers for my little girl when she was younger. She only had to wear them one season. Vet took care of that right quick.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Poor DooDoo has to wear a diaper





Keebs said:


> 1st one, "I am IGNORING YOU!"
> 2nd one, "Mama, PLEASE!"



Poor dog


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> my first post of da year in da turkey forum went poof.





Sure did.

When the fire starts, and it will, the more that stay in the clear, the better off they will be.


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure did.
> 
> When the fire starts, and it will, the more that stay in the clear, the better off they will be.





dat strang is always gettin in trouble


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor ole Chevy. It aint fun being a girl. Bless her sweet heart.
> I had to get some of them doggy diapers for my little girl when she was younger. She only had to wear them one season. Vet took care of that right quick.


She's gettin fixed a.s.a.p. when this is over!


mudracing101 said:


> Poor dog


 she loves me though, that's all dat counts!


Nicodemus said:


> Sure did.
> 
> When the fire starts, and it will, the more that stay in the clear, the better off they will be.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> dat strang is always gettin in trouble



Yep, he is trouble


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

I thank im gonna be kang in just a little while.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2013)

Favors to folks go unseen sometimes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> I thank im gonna be kang in just a little while.....



Its getting harder and harder to be and stay the King.


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its getting harder and harder to be and stay the King.



there is just so many idjits wanting to be kang now.........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Favors to folks go unseen sometimes.


 Uuummmm, Nic?  Have I told you lately you're my most favorite mod????????


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

I will be Kang of pages 11 - 13


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

hey keebs......what happens when Chevy has to go to da potty?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

Its a diaper duh


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its a diaper duh



idjit


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Uuummmm, Nic?  Have I told you lately you're my most favorite mod????????



He's my favorite mod too So is bama, slip, ruttin buck you get the picture


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

ya'll Get ready


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

It's time


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

fo me


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

i'm ready 








kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

to be da


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Kang!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

King?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Hail me again!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

kang


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Kang!!!!



not fo long


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

I was way slow , i'm slippin


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> not fo long



Don't be foolin with nuttin


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

All hail rydert.........he be kang!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Ya'll betta recognize


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey keebs......what happens when Chevy has to go to da potty?


 she only wears it at night when she's inside sleeping on her bed........ she's a "big girl" now, no more middle of the night *accidents*!


mudracing101 said:


> Its a diaper duh





mudracing101 said:


> He's my favorite mod too So is bama, slip, ruttin buck you get the picture


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> When the fire starts, and it will, the more that stay in the clear, the better off they will be.


I'm keepin' my nose clean! 



rydert said:


> dat strang is always gettin in trouble





mudracing101 said:


> Yep, he is trouble


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> All hail rydert.........he be kang!!!



yea....yea....yea..... when am I gon' be kang again?


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm keepin' my nose clean!



keep yo fingers out of yo nose.......you'll get that new virus that's going around


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> keep yo fingers out of yo nose.......you'll get that new virus that's going around



I wipe my hands on my briches first so they is clean.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> yea....yea....yea..... when am I gon' be kang again?



gotta be quick with all these idjits


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm a great Kang


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

I used to have a beautiful dark charcoal metallic Camry.  



Now I have a dusty greenish gray Camry. 









Stoopid Baron Von Baron was pitching a fit to be coddled when we got home. Took a minute to let the little guy jump into my arms and nuzzle for a bit. 

Now I'm sneezing and wheezing like a fool and my eyes won't stop pouring. 

Pollen sucks.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Ya'll buckle in; that Taco Bell lunch is a talking back


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm a pee-can pickin fool


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Ya'll buckle in; that Taco Bell lunch is a talking back



what's it sayin?...........


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Ya'll buckle in; that Taco Bell lunch is a talking back



ewwwww.......


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm a pee-can pickin fool



you gon' make a pee-can pie?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

half page kang


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

all hail da half page kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I used to have a beautiful dark charcoal metallic Camry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have multiple green cars also and green truck, green grill, green porch , green... well you know what i'm saying


hdm03 said:


> Ya'll buckle in; that Taco Bell lunch is a talking back






Jeff C. said:


> I'm a pee-can pickin fool





stringmusic said:


> ewwwww.......


I was scared to click on that, with you being a trouble maker and all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> you gon' make a pee-can pie?



Wife will use them for all kinds of goodies, son will sell some for a lil spendin money, I hope.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I was scared to click on that, with you being a trouble maker and all.


don't be skeered 



Jeff C. said:


> Wife will use them for all kinds of goodies, son will sell some for a lil spendin money, I hope.


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

It's Beva time


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey, LilD, here ya go!
http://www.gon.com/marketplace/


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 713073
> 
> 
> 
> It's Beva time



Somebody needs to put you in a time out. Its dark in there from what i hear


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I used to have a beautiful dark charcoal metallic Camry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i had a silver truck... but its greenish/yellowish now


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey, LilD, here ya go!
> http://www.gon.com/marketplace/



oootay!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody needs to put you in a time out. Its dark in there from what i hear



don't be a hater


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

Ya'll check this out!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7587877&posted=1#post7587877


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> half page kang



Ya big loser


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> what's it sayin?...........





stringmusic said:


> ewwwww.......



I'm feelin betta now; thank you for da prayers


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 713073
> 
> 
> 
> It's Beva time



whahooooooo


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Ya big loser



that's no way to talk to da half page kang.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

i'm gettin' it this time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Ya'll betta recognize





awwww hail . . .





stringmusic said:


> half page kang








stringmusic said:


> all hail da half page kang






awwww hail da half page kang idjit.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> don't be a hater



he been drankin' da hata-rade today.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> that's no way to talk to da half page kang.



I'm fixin to be da KANG fo da third page in a row; I can talk howeva I want two


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

it's about time again


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

fo me to be


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> i'm gettin' it this time





Run Strangy, ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuun!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> awwww hail . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Kang?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> awwww hail da half page kang idjit.


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Hail me once again


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Mud and Strang must be in da potty together


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Kang?



not fo long


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Would ya'll just look at me; free in a row


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Mud and Strang must be in da potty together



I bet there legs fell asleep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2013)

Today's my Friday, awwww hail me !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



Now; now little fella; I'll let ya have page 14


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> not fo long





is that a blue heeler in your picture?


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> kang



all hail kang rydert!!!!!!!i'm da kang


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> is that a blue heeler in your picture?


 they're too wrapped up in who is or isn't Kang to pay attention!


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> is that a blue heeler in your picture?



yep.......that's possum(that really is tha dog's name)

best dog i eva had!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> all hail kang rydert!!!!!!!i'm da kang


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> they're too wrapped up in who is or isn't Kang to pay attention!



this is impo-tent bidness


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> they're too wrapped up in who is or isn't Kang to pay attention!



apparently......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> yep.......that's DooDoo(that really is tha dog's name)
> 
> best dog i eva had!!



DooDoo is a good lookin dog


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> they're too wrapped up in who is or isn't Kang to pay attention!



I da Kang; tree pages in row


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> yep.......that's possum(that really is tha dog's name)
> 
> best dog i eva had!!



ive got a female, named foxie.... cause she really looked like a fox when she was a baby


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> this is impo-tent bidness





hdm03 said:


> DooDoo is a good lookin dog


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> DooDoo is a good lookin dog



    hdm03

idjit


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

KING Thirty mo minutes


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I da Kang; tree pages in row


uuuhhh, we must not have the same "top of the page".........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> DooDoo is a good lookin dog





Awwwww Hail DooDoo !!! 




Stoopid cat just yaked up a hairball in my control room.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

half page kang comin' up


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> half page kang comin' up



all hail


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

Foxie!


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ive got a female, named foxie.... cause she really looked like a fox when she was a baby



my daughter said....."that's the ugliest puppie I eva saw daddy.......she looks like a possum" .....    so the name stuck


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhh, we must not have the same "top of the page".........



Crap!   When did that happen?????


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> my daughter said....."that's the ugliest puppie I eva saw daddy.......she looks like a possum" .....    so the name stuck



awww, thats about how foxie got her name, it was either foxie or wolfie, foxie just sounded more "girly" for her!


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid cat just yaked up a hairball in my control room.



save it and tie a string to it...and pull it around the control room...the cat will chase it and eat it again, thanking that it is a rat.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ive got a female, named DooDoo.... cause she really looked like a doodoo when she was a baby



Sorry; I couldn't help myself......you should blame that idjit Quack


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

glasses wearing possum


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Sorry; I couldn't help myself......you should blame that idjit Quack


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

Y'all got some good lookin' heelers!!!!

My neighbor just informed me yestaday that his heeler is prego's, he told me I could have one 


This will be my second heeler, I think somebody stole my first one.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 713078
> 
> 
> glasses wearing possum



cute.. foxie would try to eat them, she wont stay still for nothin, im lucky i have any non blurry pictures of her


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> cute.. foxie would try to eat them, she wont stay still for nothin, im lucky i have any non blurry pictures of her



they are very "active"


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Sorry; I couldn't help myself......you should blame that idjit Quack



nope i aint blamin Quack for nuttin!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Y'all got some good lookin' heelers!!!!
> 
> My neighbor just informed me yestaday that his heeler is prego's, he told me I could have one
> 
> ...



thank ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Sorry; I couldn't help myself......you should blame that idjit Quack






You jus mad 'cause you ain't Kang . . .


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Y'all got some good lookin' heelers!!!!
> 
> My neighbor just informed me yestaday that his heeler is prego's, he told me I could have one
> 
> ...



puppies are getting harder to find........at least around here....


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> they are very "active"



yup, i learned that the hard way but i had a pit that would run and play with her and tire her out which did help alot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2013)

Heyyyyyyyy, LilD's avatar got da Johnny Cash giving da fanger !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> nope i aint blamin Quack for nuttin!!!



He's a tattle tale 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy, LilD's avatar got da Johnny Cash giving da fanger !!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> puppies are getting harder to find........at least around here....



same way here, if a friend of mine hadnt had the litter that foxie came from (shes almost 3) i wouldnt have ever gotten a blue heeler, the only pups around here are pits and hog dogs or little ankle biters


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2013)

There's a FREE camper in the S&S !!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy, LilD's avatar got da Johnny Cash giving da fanger !!!



yupp... gotta love the Man in Black !!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm gettin' it


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

kang now?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

Kang!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

kang?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Kang????


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

kang!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

Kang some mo'


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

I gots screwed again; ya'll don't play nice


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I gots screwed again; ya'll don't play nice



I didn't do nothin', cept type kang a lot


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2013)

Leavin' work!!!!!!

See ya lata!!!!!



Oh, and I'm da kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2013)

Kang Strang !!
I'm out time to go home


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Kang Strang !!
> I'm out time to go home


 'bout time too!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time too!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2013)

Later folks


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

I gave in and washed my car.

Expect a monsoon to start tomorrow.


You're welcome.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I gave in and washed my car.
> 
> Expect a monsoon to start tomorrow.
> 
> ...



nooooo i gotta go to wally world tomorrow!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

And Baron Von Poopiehead jumps up on the hood leaving his dirty little piddy pad prints all over it just so he can bend down and view himself upside down in the door mirror.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

I truly wonder why I bother...


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I truly wonder why I bother...



shoulda known he was a cat!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2013)

time to go start cookin supper!!!!!..... 


really want some Taco Bell.... but im gonna fix some rice and stir fry... with some of that sirachi hot sauce stuff the purdy red colored one!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2013)

Come onnnnnn 7pm !!


----------



## slip (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I truly wonder why I bother...



Yo kitty is spider man.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2013)

Ain't nobody heard from Miggie ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2013)

Wheeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nobody heard from Miggie ???



They might have decided to keep him  Hope he got better news than that......


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They might have decided to keep him  Hope he got better news than that......



No way they keep him.


Hope he got good news.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> No way they keep him.
> 
> 
> Hope he got good news.



I sent a text. Nuttin yet.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

slip said:


> Yo kitty is spider man.



You have no idea. 

This cat has more personality and human traits than Nick does facial hairs.     

He is a total character and best friend of Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I sent a text. Nuttin yet.



Same here....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You have no idea.
> 
> This cat has more personality and human traits than Nick does facial hairs.
> 
> He is a total character and best friend of Wobbert-Woo!




That cat has a lot of personality then.


----------



## slip (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You have no idea.
> 
> This cat has more personality and human traits than Nick does facial hairs.
> 
> He is a total character and best friend of Wobbert-Woo!



And it walks side ways.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You have no idea.
> 
> This cat has more personality and human traits than Nick does facial hairs.
> 
> He is a total character and best friend of Wobbert-Woo!



Yeah..... you better run.


----------



## slip (Jan 29, 2013)

I know my room is messy but what ever, it happens .... But i love it when someone walks in here and trips over something, then gets mad at me and starts kicking stuff in a hissy fit. Uh, you came in here and tripped over it, it didnt get up and jump in front of you. How is it a tool boxes fault that you cant watch where you put yer feet? How am i the bad guy for putting my stuff where it works best for me?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah..... you better run.




Really?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

slip said:


> I know my room is messy but what ever, it happens .... But i love it when someone walks in here and trips over something, then gets mad at me and starts kicking stuff in a hissy fit. Uh, you came in here and tripped over it, it didnt get up and jump in front of you. How is it a tool boxes fault that you cant watch where you put yer feet? How am i the bad guy for putting my stuff where it works best for me?



There!!! 






On another note, Miggy is doin ok, had the test waiting on results....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> There!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I got a text and was gonna post something  but I had to take care of Wobbert-Woo!  first. 

Baron was devastated that Bama denied his love for him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I got a text and was gonna post something  but I had to take care of Wobbert-Woo!  first.
> 
> Baron was devastated that Bama denied his love for him.



They'll get back together


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Really?



You threw him at me!!!! At least let me say "PULL!" next time! 

Did you ever get the youtube video problem fixed?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You threw him at me!!!! At least let me say "PULL!" next time!
> 
> Did you ever get the youtube video problem fixed?



Of course not.


----------



## kracker (Jan 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You threw him at me!!!! At least let me say "PULL!" next time!
> 
> Did you ever get the youtube video problem fixed?


I can't say anything about her youtube probs, but she has got putting pictures on Facebook down to an art.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Quang


----------



## kracker (Jan 29, 2013)

of what


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Of course not.



Did you see "Old Dead River"s post in the member help forum? I think he said you have an Internet Explorer firewall up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2013)

kracker said:


> of what



DA Cafe 356. Aint neva gonna be Quang of da driblers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

N'awlins beckons.....headin down in less than 3 weeks!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DA Cafe 356. Aint neva gonna be Quang of da driblers.



Gotcha, if I was you I wouldn't want to be Quang of the dribblers anyway. Look at the idjits that nearly come to blows to be kang.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> N'awlins beckons.....headin down in less than 3 weeks!!





I love those guys! The group of black guys that do the drumline with trash can lids are pretty impressive too! They usually hang out in the alley next to Canal St.. The last time i was there the guy on the bucket talking to God was gone though.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you see "Old Dead River"s post in the member help forum? I think he said you have an Internet Explorer firewall up.



Got it and it worked.    


Thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I love those guys! The group of black guys that do the drumline with trash can lids are pretty impressive too! They usually hang out in the alley next to Canal St.. The last time i was there the guy on the bucket talking to God was gone though.



You never know what you are goin to see down there!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2013)

Slow Blues


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Slow Blues



 I had  "Groaning the Blues" little while ago


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Got it and it worked.
> 
> 
> Thanks


 


Jeff C. said:


> You never know what you are goin to see down there!



Ain't dat da troof!!!! 
Have a great supper at Deanies while you are there! Lawd, i miss that place.....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2013)

I was gonna quit doin something today......hmmmmm.....mebbe I'll remember tamorow.......if I don't does that mean I quit


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I had  "Groaning the Blues" little while ago



I had ol Cotton fired up Satry one time. No groanin though


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2013)

Awwwwllllllll haaaaaaiiiiilllllll kang bamer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2013)

I aint playin no more. Awww Hail Kang Bama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Ain't dat da troof!!!!
> Have a great supper at Deanies while you are there! Lawd, i miss that place.....



I know I'm gonna suck down some raw oysters somewhere!!  Be in Bay St. Louis Fri. night, New Orleans Sat. night..... 



Hankus said:


> I was gonna quit doin something today......hmmmmm.....mebbe I'll remember tamorow.......if I don't does that mean I quit



Or you just fergot!



Hankus said:


> I had ol Cotton fired up Satry one time. No groanin though


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

I want some raw oysters Jeff.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint playin no more. Awww Hail Kang Bama.







Jeff C. said:


> Or you just fergot!



Mebbe 



KyDawg said:


> I want some raw oysters Jeff.



Evenin ol boy


----------



## slip (Jan 29, 2013)

Yall dont tell SarahFair or she'll lysol me to death over here ... but me belly dont feel so gud.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Evenin ol boy



Evenin Hankus, how are things going down south?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2013)

slip said:


> Yall dont tell SarahFair or she'll lysol me to death over here ... but me belly dont feel so gud.



Prolly jus the gravy 



KyDawg said:


> Evenin Hankus, how are things going down south?



Too warm


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I want some raw oysters Jeff.



I would love to bring some stuff back, but don't know if I'll be able this trip, working. Might just go back down afterward for a seafood run and some fishin.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Prolly jus the gravy
> 
> 
> 
> Too warm



Hope it cools off a little. I will be down in Moultrie Quail hunting in 9 days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope it cools off a little. I will be down in Moultrie Quail hunting in 9 days.



Pops......What day you comin thru, the 7th?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope it cools off a little. I will be down in Moultrie Quail hunting in 9 days.



Man I spect it to be cold or windy or both if ya luck is like mine


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Man I spect it to be cold or windy or both if ya luck is like mine



If it is very warm I might have to wear my shoes.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If it is very warm I might have to wear my shoes.



Flip flops, shorts, an bird dogs


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Flip flops, shorts, an bird dogs



Yeah the briars will love that, the snakes too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah the briars will love that, the snakes too.




Tuff as you are?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tuff as you are?



I am allergic to Ratllesnakes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2013)

Them pee-cans whipped my butt today  

Gonna go watch some Nat Geo or somthin!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2013)

I hate being on call.....
Just got home. Again.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate being on call.....
> Just got home. Again.



On call and on duty rh. Might holler at you when I get down to God's country in a few days.


----------



## kracker (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been listening to a Warren Zevon written tune about a heroin junkie all day.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> On call and on duty rh. Might holler at you when I get down to God's country in a few days.


Just let us know. We'll get the crew together and eat supper somewhere. 


kracker said:


> I've been listening to a Warren Zevon written tune about a heroin junkie all day.....



All day? 
And i thought Inagodavida was a long song. 

Time to call it a night.


----------



## kracker (Jan 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just let us know. We'll get the crew together and eat supper somewhere.
> 
> 
> All day?
> ...


I knew I should have chose my words more carefully.

I don't know why I've been on a Warren Zevon kick for a couple of days, he strikes me as a strange little man.

Night bama.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmmmmmm..........wide awake........this can't be a good sign fer nuthin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Hmmmmmm..........wide awake........this can't be a good sign fer nuthin.


It's a sign your brain might'n not be as tired as your body is.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 30, 2013)

MC, it is good to see you back on the board even it is in the middle of the night.  Hope things are OK with your heart related tests etc.

Happy HUMP DAY to all of you drivelers this morning.  That dreaded white screen just drives me crazy most mornings.  Now Gobblin, send over the coffee please.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> MC, it is good to see you back on the board even it is in the middle of the night.  Hope things are OK with your heart related tests etc.
> 
> Happy HUMP DAY to all of you drivelers this morning.  That dreaded white screen just drives me crazy most mornings.  Now Gobblin, send over the coffee please.


Thanks EE. Goofy weather has me awake, that and a deadline I have to hit on a drawing..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2013)

First things first ^^^^^^

next morning EE and messican  

I woke at 2:45 and rolled over this moaning and just fired up the brewer so it is as fresh as a daisy.

Remember the hump is uphill only one way.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

morning ever body....................


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks EE. Goofy weather has me awake, that and a deadline I have to hit on a drawing..



I hope ya got some good news on your Doc. visit Miguel........what kind of drawing do you do?....you use auto-cad?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You got drunk  and fell out of your lawn chair and rolled off the roof again didnt you


i wish it was this...


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks EE. Goofy weather has me awake, that and a deadline I have to hit on a drawing..


well good mernin sir 60!


gobbleinwoods said:


> First things first ^^^^^^
> 
> next morning EE and messican
> 
> ...


happy hump day brutha


Hankus said:


> Yep


mernin 


rydert said:


> morning ever body....................



and mernin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mornin folks. Bracing for some stormy weather later today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

Mornin kids......watchin the weather here also!! Mother Nature don't play friendly all the time!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> I hope ya got some good news on your Doc. visit Miguel........what kind of drawing do you do?....you use auto-cad?



X2 on the good new Miguel, you've been in my prayers man.


I think he sits around all day drawing cartoon pics of Obama

I took three years of draft and design in high school, we used auto-cad all the time, well, I used auto-cad when I actually showed up to class.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

A good wednesday video!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

Man, dat beva sho can dance


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Man, dat beva sho can dance



Beva releases his new album today!!!............I'm so excited


It's called "Believe Acoustic"....y'all need to check it out


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> Beva releases his new album today!!!............I'm so excited
> 
> 
> It's called "Believe Acoustic"....y'all need to check it out
> ...



Uhhhh.....ok 

Yall gots the Beeba Feeva


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> Beva releases his new album today!!!............I'm so excited
> 
> 
> It's called "Believe Acoustic"....y'all need to check it out
> ...



Oh man!!!

I got my copy pre-ordered, can't wait to pick it up and blast them beva tunes with all my winders down!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

meh...........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> meh...........



MEH ????????


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> meh...........



hay


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

ain't nobody in here, I'm gon' be kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Who's king


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Me??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

King


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

KIng


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

kang


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> KIng



and mud comes outta nowhere, and steals kang. 


All hail kang mud 


Oh, and moanin to ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Morning Strang


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> MEH ????????


yeah, slips old self is rubbin off on me.......... just a *meh* kinda day..........


stringmusic said:


> hay





stringmusic said:


> and mud comes outta nowhere, and steals kang.


 you ain't figgured it out yet, huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Any body figure out how blood Got hurt. He said he didnt fall off the roof again. Reckon the lil lady done got mean again and threw him on the ground??


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 30, 2013)

Morning folks.  They don't make a cup nor coffee, big or strong enough....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah, slips old self is rubbin off on me.......... just a *meh* kinda day..........
> 
> 
> 
> you ain't figgured it out yet, huh?



Morning, i aint feeling it either. Got the sinus crud going on, Throaght hurts.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Buncha inesspones in here this morning !


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

awwww man.......I wanted to be kang

all hail kank mud........



morning keebs


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you ain't figgured it out yet, huh?



no


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Buncha inesspones in here this morning !



what's dat mean?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Buncha inesspones in here this morning !



I dont get it


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Buncha inesspones in here this morning !



Huh? I'm gonna go google that 

I betcha inesspones is somin' very nice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning



 Mernin!! Awww Hail.....



stringmusic said:


> and mud comes outta nowhere, and steals kang.
> 
> 
> All hail kang mud
> ...



Erything turns to mud eventually 



Keebs said:


> yeah, slips old self is rubbin off on me.......... just a *meh* kinda day..........
> 
> 
> 
> you ain't figgured it out yet, huh?



 You'd better look like turnin that *Meh* to a *Perk*, we got storms a brewin!!

Plus


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> no



Dont you listen to Keebs, she just trying to break up the brotherhood


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Huh? I'm gonna go google that
> 
> I betcha inesspones is somin' very nice.



google ain't neva heard of that word


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> what's dat mean?





mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it



I think she makin' stuff up on us......



> No results found for inesspones def.
> Showing results for in response definition.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin!! Awww Hail.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning Jeffro
They talk like it shouldnt get to us till bout 5, sounds like i'm gonna have a Hurricane partay at 5


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont you listen to Keebs, she just trying to break up the brotherhood





rydert said:


> google ain't neva heard of that word





stringmusic said:


> I think she makin' stuff up on us......





It hasn't


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Morning folks.  They don't make a cup nor coffee, big or strong enough....



Not when you wanderin round aimlessly!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Buncha inesspones in here this morning !





rydert said:


> what's dat mean?





mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it





stringmusic said:


> Huh? I'm gonna go google that
> 
> I betcha inesspones is somin' very nice.



Googoo didn werk!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

I needs mo coffee.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Dadblastid autocorrect 

That was supposed to be grumpiness


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 30, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Buncha inesspones in here this morning !



Had to google that one. 

http://www.google.com/search?q=ines...2US512&oq=inesspones&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Dadblastid autocorrect
> 
> That was supposed to be grumpiness





huntinstuff said:


> Had to google that one.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=ines...2US512&oq=inesspones&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Had to google that one.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=ines...2US512&oq=inesspones&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Buncha inesspones in here this morning !


Never seen autocorrect insert a word that is not a word. I think you're lying and trying to type on your phone with your toes again.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Never seen autocorrect insert a word that is not a word. I think you're lying and trying to type on your phone with your toes again.



Never said I wasn't talented  I did  :ride the short bus a few times!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Morning folks


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Had to google that one.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=ines...2US512&oq=inesspones&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

kang?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

whaz fer lunch?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 30, 2013)

I aint no inesspone.....whatever that is


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I aint no inesspone.....whatever that is



its spanich for good lookin messican dude! i took spanich i HighSchool


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Morning folks





hdm03 said:


> kang?



huntinstuff is half page kang.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Mornin Luki! 

Neil, Awwwww why not


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> huntinstuff is half page kang.



Oh well; at least I did get the 1 millionth post   That was a magical moment


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Oh well; at least I did get the 1 millionth post   That was a magical moment



Not so magical for me, I coulda been a high achiever


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Not so magical for me, I coulda been a high achiever



Poor little fella; I know you'll get that 2 millionth post


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> huntinstuff is half page kang.



Good lord, now we have half page kang's. 





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Luki!
> 
> Neil, Awwwww why not







hdm03 said:


> Oh well; at least I did get the 1 millionth post   That was a magical moment



Yep. It will certaintly never happen again. 

I found out some new news yesterday.

I'm going to be a.............................





















Husband


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

sweet baby jesus...........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good lord, now we have half page kang's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 'bout time you made an honest woman of her! Congrats!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Poor little fella; I know you'll get that 2 millionth post


oh, I'm gonna get it, today.......


Lukikus2 said:


> > I found out some new news yesterday.
> >
> > I'm going to be a.............................
> >
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good lord, now we have half page kang's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't Dewit!


Keebs said:


> sweet baby jesus...........



mernin sissta


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm going


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

to be


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

the best


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

eva


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

Kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

of this here page


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

Hail me


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm good


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

King


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time you made an honest woman of her! Congrats!



How's that going to make her honest? 



Thanks 



stringmusic said:


> Luki's wife gonna make him da kang!
> 
> Congrats!



And the Kang will still have to take out the trash. 

Thanks



blood on the ground said:


> Don't Dewit!



I may need some thicker socks. 

I only asked her 8 years ago.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2013)

we've created monsters.....


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

All hail hdm, he da kang of dis here page.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> we've created monsters.....



Ooooh , i wanna see


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> we've created monsters.....





mudracing101 said:


> Ooooh , i wanna see



Me too!  You got pics?


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> we've created monsters.....



i'm scared of monsters........dey make me have bad dreams.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah, pics are you aint got em


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm good



oh....and all hail kand hdm03


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

oh.....and congrats Lukikus2...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> yeah, pics are you aint got em



Keebs is going to hate me for this.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Keebs is going to hate me for this.



now i'm going to have nightmares......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> now i'm going to have nightmares......



Me too, i was fixin to take a nap


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Keebs is going to hate me for this.


I'm skeered.......


rydert said:


> now i'm going to have nightmares......



This will make ya feel betta lil fella.......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin sissta





Lukikus2 said:


> How's that going to make her honest?
> I only asked her 8 years ago.


 it's an OLD saying............. EIGHT YEARS, dang man, why bother now?!


rhbama3 said:


> we've created monsters.....


 I've noticed...........


Lukikus2 said:


> Keebs is going to hate me for this.


 correct.......... reminds me of my ex


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm skeered.......
> 
> 
> This will make ya feel betta lil fella.......



oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beva time!!!!!!!!!

thanks strang........I do feel betta


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

This level of idjitdom has exceeded my ability.....


----------



## kracker (Jan 30, 2013)

jeff c. said:


> this level of idjitdom has exceeded my ability.....


amen!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> This level of idjitdom has exceeded my ability.....


 i dont get it



kracker said:


> amen!!!!



didnt you mean Bless you


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm skeered.......
> 
> 
> This will make ya feel betta lil fella.......







Keebs said:


> correct.......... reminds me of my ex



Ow!    



Jeff C. said:


> This level of idjitdom has exceeded my ability.....



I resemble that remark


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

Half Kang!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

All hail Hornet Half page king


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Half Kang!!!!!!!!!!



awwww hail da twista playin' duck shootin' half page kang!!!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> awwww hail da twista playin' duck shootin' half page kang!!!!!



Hail to da half Kang


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2013)

25 posts congratulating the King of the Page and then 26 posts racing to be the King of the next page. 
i guess we'run out of stuff to talk about.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 25 posts congratulating the King of the Page and then 26 posts racing to be the King of the next page.
> i guess we'run out of stuff to talk about.



You have found the end of the internet.


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2013)

Lawd i cant wait to go work outside all day in this weather .... cant wait.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> You have found the end of the internet.


ding, ding, ding, we have a winner!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

We could talk about
MUSTARD


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Lawd i cant wait to go work outside all day in this weather .... cant wait.


might better tie some bricks around your ankles.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm hawngry and I have this burning desire to be kang of da next page


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm hawngry and I have this burning desire to be kang of da next page



Where you taking me to lunch?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Where you taking me to lunch?



Where ya want to go?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 30, 2013)

Corn dogs and tater chips...mmmmmmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ding, ding, ding, we have a winner!



Time to change your avatar


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> We could talk about
> MUSTARD



sumbody say MUSTARD with SPAM


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

it's gettin close


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

does anybody know how to tell when fried boloney is done????


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> it's gettin close



what is?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> does anybody know how to tell when fried boloney is done????



when the smoke detector starts screamin?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> what is?



Time fo me to rule another page


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

im gonna nija it this time........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

Kang?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

now?


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

strang on da potty??


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

hail me?


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

kang?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

who's yo daddy?


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

all hail me!!  i da kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

Awww hail rydert




Strang sittin on da potty again


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> who's yo daddy?



don't cha do it....we be hunting buddies...remember?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> don't cha do it....we be hunting buddies...remember?



Don't worry little fella; I won't knock you off your throne


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

I believe it be ready


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

Awe Hale Kang rydert. Now, we need to get back on with some seerus discussions on here, not just Kang stuff. So, I still ain found my mack'sprariewangducksunlimitedrogerssportingoodsawgrasscamoedlimited edition twista mat. And for da record, it had one of them small gps units on it


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> I believe it be ready
> 
> 
> View attachment 713239



That looks like a ......... self moderation


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> I believe it be ready
> 
> 
> View attachment 713239



Man I haven't had a fried bologna sandwhich in years. Looks good.


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That looks like a ......... self moderation



 mudracing101


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> I believe it be ready
> 
> 
> View attachment 713239



You supposed to cut it on the edge 3 ways so it lays flat, yo mama didnt teach you how to cook bologna??


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Awe Hale Kang rydert. Now, we need to get back on with some seerus discussions on here, not just Kang stuff. So, I still ain found my mack'sprariewangducksunlimitedrogerssportingoodsawgrasscamoedlimited edition twista mat. And for da record, it had one of them small gps units on it



That thang was limited edition too, somebody needs to give it back to ya. 

duck blind twista will neva be the same.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> strang on da potty??



Kang all hail


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You supposed to cut it on the edge 3 ways so it lays flat, yo mama didnt teach you how to cook bologna??


.. or just cut a good slit in it,

dat idjit don't know howta cook no bow-log-na......


it still look good though, toast you some bread and put some mustard on it.


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You supposed to cut it on the edge 3 ways so it lays flat, yo mama didnt teach you how to cook bologna??





stringmusic said:


> .. or just cut a good slit in it,
> 
> dat idjit don't know howta cook no bow-log-na......
> 
> ...



all we ate was SPAM






dats just a pic I got off da internet


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Time to change your avatar


 why?


mudracing101 said:


> You supposed to cut it on the edge 3 ways so it lays flat, yo mama didnt teach you how to cook bologna??


 That's right, tell'em Mud!


Hornet22 said:


> Awe Hale Kang rydert. Now, we need to _*get back on with some seerus drivilen discussions on here*_, not just Kang stuff. So, I still ain found my mack'sprariewangducksunlimitedrogerssportingoodsawgrasscamoedlimited edition twista mat. And for da record, it had one of them small gps units on it


 fixed it mo betta for ya & You Tell'em, Hornet!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2013)

Wind is KICKIN here in the middle of nowhere !!!


Think I'll go buy a kite !!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> all we ate was SPAM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2013)

Link sausage and biskit for dinner . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2013)

I hate to have to do this, but keep the foolishness contained here. The weather thread and other folks threads is not the place to derail. Enough is enough.

I`ll let ya`ll be. I`m outa here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Link sausage and biskit for dinner . . .



what up brotha


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2013)

You tell 'em Nic !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> what up brotha





Hey Crip, how's the shoulder ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I hate to have to do this, but keep the foolishness contained here. The weather thread and other folks threads is not the place to derail. Enough is enough.
> 
> I`ll let ya`ll be. I`m outa here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Crip, how's the shoulder ??



its okay or better today! warmed up a plate of oxycotton for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I hate to have to do this, but keep the foolishness contained here. The weather thread and other folks threads is not the place to derail. Enough is enough.
> 
> I`ll let ya`ll be. I`m outa here.


 Yessir!


blood on the ground said:


> its okay or better today! warmed up a plate of oxycotton for lunch


 that's some strong stuff, darlin'!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> its okay or better today! warmed up a plate of oxycotton for lunch



Treated mine with alkehawl


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yessir!
> 
> that's some strong stuff, darlin'!


 Advil is all i have had...promis


Hankus said:


> Treated mine with alkehawl



aint got nun, that aint somethin i can purchase without a joby job job


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Advil is all i have had...promis
> 
> 
> aint got nun, that aint somethin i can purchase without a joby job job



Jus slip down here an I'll bake ya a pie


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Advil is all i have had...promis
> 
> 
> aint got nun, that aint somethin i can purchase without a joby job job


 I'm the type, if ya need it, take it, but be careful if ya do!


Hankus said:


> Jus slip down here an I'll bake ya a pie


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

kang now?????


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> kang now?????



idjit............




we could use some rain.......but I sho don't want no bad weather


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> idjit............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fo true; I don't want any of that hail or damaging winds


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Jus slip down here an I'll bake ya a pie


brownies please


Keebs said:


> I'm the type, if ya need it, take it, but be careful if ya do!



yep


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> kang now?????





No, because folks are tired of this, not just me. Notice that a lot of folks have quit postin` in here, or cut back? This particular thread is for folks to meet up, pass time, converse, exchange news, kind of a breakroom type thing. Not what ya`ll are turnin` it into. Breakin` into the severe weather thread and that other man s thread yesterday was the final straw. Ya`ll had no right to to do that, and the ones who did it know it.

Yea, I`m the bad guy. But I don`t feel the need to drop in anymore either.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> No, because folks are tired of this, not just me. Notice that a lot of folks have quit postin` in here, or cut back? This particular thread is for folks to meet up, pass time, converse, exchange news, kind of a breakroom type thing. Not what ya`ll are turnin` it into. Breakin` into the severe weather thread and that other man s thread yesterday was the final straw. Ya`ll had no right to to do that, and the ones who did it know it.
> 
> Yea, I`m the bad guy. But I don`t feel the need to drop in anymore either.


  It's bad when the driviler's have to get their hand spanked!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> No, because folks are tired of this, not just me. Notice that a lot of folks have quit postin` in here, or cut back? This particular thread is for folks to meet up, pass time, converse, exchange news, kind of a breakroom type thing. Not what ya`ll are turnin` it into. Breakin` into the severe weather thread and that other man s thread yesterday was the final straw. Ya`ll had no right to to do that, and the ones who did it know it.
> 
> Yea, I`m the bad guy. But I don`t feel the need to drop in anymore either.



Someone had to say it, Nic!! Unfortunately, it had to be from an authority figure to carry any weight. Didn hurt none that you're an ornery ol grump to boot!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2013)

Too early for a dranky drank ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs tell me how to make that good tadeaf mango jelly you sent me... im going to try and make some!


----------



## kracker (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> No, because folks are tired of this, not just me. Notice that a lot of folks have quit postin` in here, or cut back? This particular thread is for folks to meet up, pass time, converse, exchange news, kind of a breakroom type thing. Not what ya`ll are turnin` it into. Breakin` into the severe weather thread and that other man s thread yesterday was the final straw. Ya`ll had no right to to do that, and the ones who did it know it.
> 
> Yea, I`m the bad guy. But I don`t feel the need to drop in anymore either.


You're not the bad guy, you just said what needed to be said.


----------



## kracker (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for a dranky drank ???


Too early?!?! Never speak those words around me again


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for a dranky drank ???



neva


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs tell me how to make that good tadeaf mango jelly you sent me... im going to try and make some!


Off the top of my head........ about 4 cups pureed mango, 6 cups sugar (recipe called for 7 or 7.5 but I cut it back) and one packet of the liquid pectin...................cook on low/med low for maybe 30 minutes or so, bring to a rolling boil, take off the heat, add the pectin & jar it up!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for a dranky drank ???


 nevah!


kracker said:


> You're not the bad guy, you just said what needed to be said.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 30, 2013)

kracker said:


> You're not the bad guy, you just said what needed to be said.



Yep


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for a dranky drank ???



I needed one about 3 AM this morning when the bad weather came through here.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs tell me how to make that good tadeaf mango jelly you sent me... im going to try and make some!





Man that stuff's awesome, ain't it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I needed one about 3 AM this morning when the bad weather came through here.



Maybe I should have a couple in advance.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2013)

Pourin down some rain here in the MON !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

Starting to get a little dark here in Lawrenceville


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

It's barely spranklin' here in Henry co., I don't believe it's gonna do nuthin', Imma go play some golf.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pourin down some rain here in the MON !!!



You never did answer my question about the holster!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> You never did answer my question about the holster!


you gotta get the out to get his attention!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

King, is back from the doc. ear inf. and sinu... sin..sinutitu..the pollen is killen me. Did get one of them Black and bleu bacon burgers from Applebees, mmmmmmmmmm mmm


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you gotta get the out to get his attention!



He don't like the   He likes the


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King, is back from the doc. ear inf. and sinu... sin..sinutitu..the pollen is killen me. Did get one of them Black and bleu bacon burgers from Applebees, mmmmmmmmmm mmm



Ugghhh I feel for ya. That's whats wrong w/ me too! My right eye is so sore from sinus pressure!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King, is back from the doc. ear inf. and sinu... sin..sinutitu..the pollen is killen me. Did get one of them Black and bleu bacon burgers from Applebees, mmmmmmmmmm mmm





Crickett said:


> Ugghhh I feel for ya. That's whats wrong w/ me too! My right eye is so sore from sinus pressure!



netti pot................. but I feel ya'll's pain too, but after a talk with elfiii, I'll be boiling even my well water before I use it in the netti again!




Crickett said:


> He don't like the   He likes the


 don't let him fool ya, he likes it all...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

Pickin out pee-cans is a barrel of fun! 

Keepin an eye on the radar too....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ugghhh I feel for ya. That's whats wrong w/ me too! My right eye is so sore from sinus pressure!


thanks, my head feels like i'm at the bottom of a swimming pool.


Keebs said:


> netti pot................. but I feel ya'll's pain too, but after a talk with elfiii, I'll be boiling even my well water before I use it in the netti again!
> 
> 
> 
> don't let him fool ya, he likes it all...........



Aint never heard of a netti pot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Pickin out pee-cans is a barrel of fun!
> 
> Keepin an eye on the radar too....



Just heard from my brother that lives by you and he said they gettin hammered at work right now, ya'll be safe


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Pickin out pee-cans is a barrel of fun!
> 
> Keepin an eye on the radar too....


you watching the soaps too?  My granma like nuttin better than to set down with her a big ol pan & pick & watch her soaps! 


mudracing101 said:


> thanks, my head feels like i'm at the bottom of a swimming pool.
> 
> 
> Aint never heard of a netti pot.


Wal Mart, med section......... it washes out your sinus cavities, some people can't hack it, but it does help relieve pressure.  Just be sure to use STERILE water and start off with their little packet of stuff they sell.  I've graduated to mixing my own, little salt and warm water......... I wonder how vinegar would work?  Hhhhmmmm.............


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

it's gettin really dark ova here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> You never did answer my question about the holster!




Sorry, I don't always read back.
I dunno ???  It's in the console of my truck.





Keebs said:


> you gotta get the out to get his attention!





Yeah baybay !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you watching the soaps too?  My granma like nuttin better than to set down with her a big ol pan & pick & watch her soaps!
> 
> Wal Mart, med section......... it washes out your sinus cavities, some people can't hack it, but it does help relieve pressure.  Just be sure to use STERILE water and start off with their little packet of stuff they sell.  I've graduated to mixing my own, little salt and warm water......... I wonder how vinegar would work?  Hhhhmmmm.............



I dont think i could handle something like washing out sinus, yuck


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you watching the soaps too?  My granma like nuttin better than to set down with her a big ol pan & pick & watch her soaps!
> 
> Wal Mart, med section......... it washes out your sinus cavities, some people can't hack it, but it does help relieve pressure.  Just be sure to use STERILE water and start off with their little packet of stuff they sell.  I've graduated to mixing my own, little salt and warm water......... I wonder how vinegar would work?  Hhhhmmmm.............



I'm too skeered to use a netti pot!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> it's gettin really dark ova here





Turn da lights back on, ya idjit . . .


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry, I don't always read back.
> I dunno ???  It's in the console of my truck.
> 
> 
> ...



 Don't do you no good in there!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you watching the soaps too?  My granma like nuttin better than to set down with her a big ol pan & pick & watch her soaps!
> 
> Wal Mart, med section......... it washes out your sinus cavities, some people can't hack it, but it does help relieve pressure.  Just be sure to use STERILE water and start off with their little packet of stuff they sell.  I've graduated to mixing my own, little salt and warm water......... I wonder how vinegar would work?  Hhhhmmmm.............





mudracing101 said:


> I dont think i could handle something like washing out sinus, yuck



I did that when I had sinus surgery last year; that water pick will sho enough blow out your sinus; once you get use to it; it feels pretty good with that warm water


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Turn da lights back on, ya idjit . . .



I had my eyes closed


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just heard from my brother that lives by you and he said they gettin hammered at work right now, ya'll be safe



It's pickin up....preciate it!!



Keebs said:


> you watching the soaps too?  My granma like nuttin better than to set down with her a big ol pan & pick & watch her soaps!
> 
> Wal Mart, med section......... it washes out your sinus cavities, some people can't hack it, but it does help relieve pressure.  Just be sure to use STERILE water and start off with their little packet of stuff they sell.  I've graduated to mixing my own, little salt and warm water......... I wonder how vinegar would work?  Hhhhmmmm.............



Nope, mine didn watch nuttin but rasslin and the news...and ya better not talk  I think she might have started to watch a soap or two later on after Papa was gone.

Channel 2 has had non-stop radar coverage and alerts since I turned it on at about noon. Jag's weather radio is updating constantly. I got the severe weather thread and Miggie.

They just mentioned this area here and Locust Grove....it's gettin nasty as I type....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont think i could handle something like washing out sinus, yuck


I PROMISE, it ain't as bad as it sounds!


Crickett said:


> I'm too skeered to use a netti pot!


 I"d hold your hand......... it does help with the pressure though, I promise!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Turn da lights back on, ya idjit . . .





hdm03 said:


> I did that when I had sinus surgery last year; that water pick will sho enough blow out your sinus; once you get use to it; it feels pretty good with that warm water


 Gotta have warm water!!  I'm scared of the surgery!


Jeff C. said:


> It's pickin up....preciate it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'in ya'll stay safe!!  Tell Jag I said he'd best stay inside too!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I PROMISE, it ain't as bad as it sounds!
> 
> I"d hold your hand......... it does help with the pressure though, I promise!
> 
> ...



Looks like the worst of it has gotten past me now.  He's been out on the front porch 1/2 a dozen times


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like the worst of it has gotten past me now.  He's been out on the front porch 1/2 a dozen times


 I knew he would be!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 30, 2013)

HOLY COW it's raining sideways here.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> HOLY COW it's raining sideways here.


 oh snap, set your recliner back up!

just got a text from oldest sis, (upson county) they're all in the hall at school, going on 2 hours now!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2013)

Windy ta deaf here. Need beer. Hope the chickens ain blowed away today.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 30, 2013)

Man oh man. Those wind gusts were horrible when they hit that Camry going 70 on I75.  I was constantly putting distance between me and the big trucks. They wuz skeerin me! 

Mud, hope you get to feeling better. Keebs is right, sinus washing is an awesome thing. I've had a LOT of improvement since I started doing it. I wouldn't let the doc do the surgery again so he said this was the best thing for me. It truly works.  '

I think I just saw one of my cats roll by.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> HOLY COW it's raining sideways here.



Yep here too. The windows on the back of my house are all clean.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Man oh man. Those wind gusts were horrible when they hit that Camry going 70 on I75.  I was constantly putting distance between me and the big trucks. They wuz skeerin me!
> 
> Mud, hope you get to feeling better. Keebs is right, sinus washing is an awesome thing. I've had a LOT of improvement since I started doing it. I wouldn't let the doc do the surgery again so he said this was the best thing for me. It truly works.  '
> 
> I think I just saw one of my cats roll by.



Thanks, i now its gross but let me tell ya'll my luck. Go to Doc., 40 dollar copay, my antibiotics 30 bucks, take first day dose of two. Start coughing,5 minutes later got so bad i throw up in the trash can, well literally 70 bucks in the garbage


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep here too. The windows on the back of my house are all clean.



 Side and back here!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks, i now its gross but let me tell ya'll my luck. Go to Doc., 40 dollar copay, my antibiotics 30 bucks, take first day dose of two. Start coughing,5 minutes later got so bad i throw up in the trash can, well literally 70 bucks in the garbage


 Hate it when that happens!  hope you feel better soon, though! for real!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2013)

Hehe, gettin likkered UP here in the MON !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

I swear!!! Who ever heard of chickin chili


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks, i now its gross but let me tell ya'll my luck. Go to Doc., 40 dollar copay, my antibiotics 30 bucks, take first day dose of two. Start coughing,5 minutes later got so bad i throw up in the trash can, well literally 70 bucks in the garbage



I'm sorry Mud. Sounds like you might have what I just had for the SECOND time this month. 
Starts with the nose stuff then sore throat then the coughing starts. It aint fun. 



KEEBS.............. Yor cow need one of them nepti pots. or whatever the world you call that nose watching things. 
I generally just jump in da pool and don't blow air out my nose. Works ery time.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry Mud. Sounds like you might have what I just had for the SECOND time this month.
> Starts with the nose stuff then sore throat then the coughing starts. It aint fun.
> 
> 
> ...


 It does, don't it!
Is that how you got cleared up this time??? Jumpin in da pool???


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks, i now its gross but let me tell ya'll my luck. Go to Doc., 40 dollar copay, my antibiotics 30 bucks, take first day dose of two. Start coughing,5 minutes later got so bad i throw up in the trash can, well literally 70 bucks in the garbage



Did he give you any Tussionex? Man, that's the stuff right there. It'll stop that cough and dry up that crud in record time.

Besides that, I'd go back to the pharmacy and get some Mucinex-DM off the shelf, then walk back there and whip out your license and get you some Maximum strength Mucinex-D. Take the D in the mornings and 12 hours later, take the DM.

Also, Advil will help with the inflammation in your sinuses so they won't swell so bad and the "crud" can pass through a little easier. 

Don't do the Mucinex if he gave you a prescription cough or cold med though.


Do doctors even give Maxifed anymore? Man, that's an awesome decongestant. Give ya a boost of energy too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2013)

Buncha stopupped crackheaded idjits . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha stopupped crackheaded idjits . . .



What's da matter little fella?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry Mud. Sounds like you might have what I just had for the SECOND time this month.
> Starts with the nose stuff then sore throat then the coughing starts. It aint fun.
> 
> 
> ...




Well darned. I wish I had a pool. 

My neighbors have a pool. 
It used to be a swimming pool.
The teenagers got creative one day.
They filled it up with fresh water and have been raising bass and catfish in it.

When the kids say they're going fishing, they're really just going to Chuck's pool.     









Oh yeah, for those of you interested in the dark world of sinus rinsing, buy yourself a gallon of distilled water. Tap water has brain eating amoebas in it and you don't want that now do you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha stopupped crackheaded idjits . . .



DR Quack got da cure!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Did he give you any Tussionex? Man, that's the stuff right there. It'll stop that cough and dry up that crud in record time.
> 
> Besides that, I'd go back to the pharmacy and get some Mucinex-DM off the shelf, then walk back there and whip out your license and get you some Maximum strength Mucinex-D. Take the D in the mornings and 12 hours later, take the DM.
> 
> ...


 I know who to call next time it hits me!!  Or just print this out & save it!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha stopupped crackheaded idjits . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha stopupped crackheaded idjits . . .



Quack feeling unlubbed today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> DR Quack got da cure!!!





You got dat right Chief !! !


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well darned. I wish I had a pool.
> 
> My neighbors have a pool.
> It used to be a swimming pool.
> ...


 I JUST had a convo not long ago with elfiii about this same topic, he convinced me!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

It's about time fo a drank


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

Ya'll have a good night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Quack feeling unlubbed today?





I'm chillin, even though you told me you only liked Dawn and Susie, I knowd you still lubbed me !!! 


We haven't tawked in foeva ??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm chillin, even though you told me you only liked Dawn and Susie, I knowd you still lubbed me !!!
> 
> 
> We haven't tawked in foeva ??????


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Where is rydert???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


you snuck that one right on in there, didn't ya?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I swear!!! Who ever heard of chickin chili


Love me some chicken chili



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, gettin likkered UP here in the MON !!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry Mud. Sounds like you might have what I just had for the SECOND time this month.
> Starts with the nose stuff then sore throat then the coughing starts. It aint fun.
> 
> 
> ...


Mine started in my throaght, then nose, but its prob. the same stuff.



turtlebug said:


> Did he give you any Tussionex? Man, that's the stuff right there. It'll stop that cough and dry up that crud in record time.
> 
> Besides that, I'd go back to the pharmacy and get some Mucinex-DM off the shelf, then walk back there and whip out your license and get you some Maximum strength Mucinex-D. Take the D in the mornings and 12 hours later, take the DM.
> 
> ...


Gave me a z pack, and bromfed dm cough syrup. ive been taking Nyquil at night and mucinex d in the mornings(12 hr)


Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha stopupped crackheaded idjits . . .


Hush it ya drunk


turtlebug said:


> Well darned. I wish I had a pool.
> 
> My neighbors have a pool.
> It used to be a swimming pool.
> ...



I have a pool, wanna go swimmin one day


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Mud, you ready?????  I got the cooler & an extra kite!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know who to call next time it hits me!!  Or just print this out & save it!



Girl, Bait can tell ya. For the last 17 years, I've spent at least 6 months out of every year on antibiotics for my sinuses. It got so bad one year, I had to take them by mouth AND I actually have a nasal nebulizer that I had to fill up with liquid antibiotics and steroids and breathe them in for six solid weeks, four times a day. It totally gets out of control. 

One day of riding the Rancher out at the lease has me crying the next day. It ain't the sinuses below your eyes, for me it's the cavities in your forehead. I could write a novel. 



Mayo clinic actually will take them out if you have a history like mine. Unfortunately, insurance doesn't like to pay for stuff like that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well darned. I wish I had a pool.
> 
> My neighbors have a pool.
> It used to be a swimming pool.
> ...



That's funny right there. I'll keep that in mind IF I ever get tired of my pool.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mud, you ready?????  I got the cooler & an extra kite!


Yeah, you drive.


turtlebug said:


> Girl, Bait can tell ya. For the last 17 years, I've spent at least 6 months out of every year on antibiotics for my sinuses. It got so bad one year, I had to take them by mouth AND I actually have a nasal nebulizer that I had to fill up with liquid antibiotics and steroids and breathe them in for six solid weeks, four times a day. It totally gets out of control.
> 
> One day of riding the Rancher out at the lease has me crying the next day. It ain't the sinuses below your eyes, for me it's the cavities in your forehead. I could write a novel.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Girl, Bait can tell ya. For the last 17 years, I've spent at least 6 months out of every year on antibiotics for my sinuses. It got so bad one year, I had to take them by mouth AND I actually have a nasal nebulizer that I had to fill up with liquid antibiotics and steroids and breathe them in for six solid weeks, four times a day. It totally gets out of control.
> 
> One day of riding the Rancher out at the lease has me crying the next day. It ain't the sinuses below your eyes, for me it's the _*cavities in your forehead*_. I could write a novel.
> 
> ...


I've had those impacted before too, NOT fun!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, you drive.
> Thanks for the advice


 let's roll, baybay!

Bye Ya'll, everyone stay safe!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> let's roll, baybay!
> 
> Bye Ya'll, everyone stay safe!



Take care of dat cow tonight.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm chillin, even though you told me you only liked Dawn and Susie, I knowd you still lubbed me !!!
> 
> 
> We haven't tawked in foeva ??????




     





mudracing101 said:


> Love me some chicken chili
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, you're covered then. I'd still demand Tussionex though.    

Sure. Just gimme a heads up so I can get some new swimmies.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 30, 2013)

Okay, time to go run down catfood bowls. The little critters are out there with their claws dug into anything that they think will hold them down.  

I guess mama could be nice enough to feed em early so they can find cover before the rain hits. 

The dog on the other hand. I'll be doing good to convince Reese-Cup to come out of her condo to eat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> let's roll, baybay!
> 
> Bye Ya'll, everyone stay safe!



Bye!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

Chicken chili was better than I thought!!


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2013)

I aint seen rain like i did today in a lonnng time! Glad to be out of it, though....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2013)

Okay, people...... i'm putting on my official Bama Commanders Hat:

First, i consider you all friends and thoroughly enjoy spending time on here with y'all. However, lately, there has been a turn almost to the absurd. There are over 200 posts in this thread with the reference Kang, King, all hail, etc... it's getting old. 
Also, it was embarrassing seeing how many posts Nic or some other mod has deleted.
Some of you need to do some serious reflection about your posts, context, and innuendo, in this thread( and others).


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

slip said:


> I aint seen rain like i did today in a lonnng time! Glad to be out of it, though....



I know....my neighbor's  got a river flowin thru her yard! Her property is lower than mine so all the water runs that way! Her yards a mess!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, people...... i'm putting on my official Bama Commanders Hat:
> 
> First, i consider you all friends and thoroughly enjoy spending time on here with y'all. However, lately, there has been a turn almost to the absurd. There are over 200 posts in this thread with the reference Kang, King, all hail, etc... it's getting old.
> Also, it was embarrassing seeing how many posts Nic or some other mod has deleted.
> Some of you need to do some serious reflection about your posts, context, and innuendo, in this thread( and others).



  posts got deleted outta the driveler???  I always miss the good stuff!    Not a fan of the monarchy myself but then I can be kinda anti-social ... never been K--- and never started a driveler.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> posts got deleted outta the driveler???  I always miss the good stuff!    Not a fan of the monarchy myself but then I can be kinda anti-social ... never been K--- and never started a driveler.



right there with you sista.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, people...... i'm putting on my official Bama Commanders Hat:
> 
> First, i consider you all friends and thoroughly enjoy spending time on here with y'all. However, lately, there has been a turn almost to the absurd. There are over 200 posts in this thread with the reference Kang, King, all hail, etc... it's getting old.
> Also, it was embarrassing seeing how many posts Nic or some other mod has deleted.
> Some of you need to do some serious reflection about your posts, context, and innuendo, in this thread( and others).



Seriously?  

I must've majorly missed some posts.....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2013)

Drinkin beer an lettin pop tool me around in the Caddy. Got DAC in the cd player


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't go to the secret santa thread........ Mud got a K----- suit and mug.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> posts got deleted outta the driveler???  I always miss the good stuff!    Not a fan of the monarchy myself but then I can be kinda anti-social ... never been K--- and never started a driveler.


You're such a Rebel.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, people...... i'm putting on my official Bama Commanders Hat:
> 
> First, i consider you all friends and thoroughly enjoy spending time on here with y'all. However, lately, there has been a turn almost to the absurd. There are over 200 posts in this thread with the reference Kang, King, all hail, etc... it's getting old.
> Also, it was embarrassing seeing how many posts Nic or some other mod has deleted.
> Some of you need to do some serious reflection about your posts, context, and innuendo, in this thread( and others).



  Those deleted posts are how some got to be Kang!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Those deleted posts are how some got to be Kang!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 30, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Drinkin beer an lettin pop tool me around in the Caddy. Got DAC in the cd player



all together now:   You don't have to call me darlin'  ........... DARLIN'!




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't go to the secret santa thread........ Mud got a K----- suit and mug.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're such a Rebel.



   Hey you ... some of us have to work for a livin' so I didn't ever see how your test went.  You get results yet?




boneboy96 said:


> Those deleted posts are how some got to be Kang!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Those deleted posts are how some got to be Kang!



A red button owner use the K word.   

Still raining here but seems like the worst is over.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, people...... i'm putting on my official Bama Commanders Hat:
> 
> First, i consider you all friends and thoroughly enjoy spending time on here with y'all. However, lately, there has been a turn almost to the absurd. There are over 200 posts in this thread with the reference Kang, King, all hail, etc... it's getting old.
> Also, it was embarrassing seeing how many posts Nic or some other mod has deleted.
> Some of you need to do some serious reflection about your posts, context, and innuendo, in this thread( and others).


look at Wobert all *official*.......... love it!
I know I played along too, but yeah, time to find a new "play thing" and NOT take it outside da driveler!  We's special for a reason!  ok, getting knarly here, wind chimes going CahRazy!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2013)

Heard my chimes couple times this evenin fore the rain. Call em hurricane chimes cause of the wind it takes to chime em. No trouble gettin racket outta them today


----------



## kracker (Jan 30, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Drinkin beer an lettin pop tool me around in the Caddy. Got DAC in the cd player


if that ain't country......


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> look at Wobert all *official*.......... love it!
> I know I played along too, but yeah, time to find a new "play thing" and NOT take it outside da driveler!  We's special for a reason!  ok, getting knarly here, wind chimes going CahRazy!





 I'm guilty of it too..........but ONLY in here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm gonna go shoot down the Luftwaffe. See ya in the new thread.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm guilty of it too..........but ONLY in here!



Mud started it. 
Kant we all juss get along


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna go shoot down the Luftwaffe. See ya in the new thread.



It aint time yet. 999


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud started it.
> Kant we all juss get along


 I HEARD you saying that!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs I wish that cow would quit licking his nose.


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2013)

Got me a day off tomorrow ... gunna prowl around in the woods again, eat sleep and be merry...


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Got me a day off tomorrow ... gunna prowl around in the woods again, eat sleep and be merry...



Saaweeet setup there young man


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs I wish that cow would quit licking his nose.


better to wipe it than let it drip, doncha think?


slip said:


> Got me a day off tomorrow ... gunna prowl around in the woods again, eat sleep and be merry...


 nice!! good luck, moppett!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> better to wipe it than let it drip, doncha think?
> 
> I dont know, I went back to take a second look at it and almost got run over by a train. Getting dangerous around here.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > better to wipe it than let it drip, doncha think?
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Kydawg was drunk the day his Keebs got outta prison.
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 30, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Drinkin beer an lettin pop tool me around in the Caddy. Got DAC in the cd player





Tag-a-long said:


> all together now:   You don't have to call me darlin'  ........... DARLIN'!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Kydawg was drunk the day his Keebs got outta prison.
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 30, 2013)

Kang!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> threeleggedpigmy said:
> 
> 
> > You dont have to call me KyDawg
> ...


----------



## elfiii (Jan 30, 2013)

The "Kang" is dead. Leave him be.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 30, 2013)

elfiii said:


> The "Kang" is dead. Leave him be.



Yes, Boss


Long live the Kang


----------

